# Funny Pictures Thread!



## Sgt_Gath

To start us off...


----------



## ChrisL

Aww, poor baby!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

I've posted this one on one of your threads before Gath, but it's good, so I'm posting it again.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## norwegen

ChrisL said:


> I've posted this one on one of your threads before Gath, but it's good, so I'm posting it again.




 Oh, lawdy, the sexual innuendo here slays me.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Nerd humor.


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wake

Thanks, Gath. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Gracie

Funny stuff!


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto

I always thought wrestling was kind of gay, but now I have proof.


----------



## Votto

This recent fight in the Ukraine parliament is nothing short of a masterpiece.


----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto

What is that horrible smell? 

Oh, that's just me, my bad.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



  Funny!


----------



## Votto

Sing it!!

"I.....wanna tax your ass all night.....and regulate every day!"


----------



## Votto

Liberals actually became angry that Stephen had killed an extinct dino.


----------



## ChrisL

Votto said:


> View attachment 31082
> 
> I always thought wrestling was kind of gay, but now I have proof.



A friend of mine was in wrestling, and he told me there was a move called "checking the oil."  Use your imagination.


----------



## Votto




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Votto




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Lol! "Royal baby."


----------



## ChrisL

Votto said:


> View attachment 31088



Ha-ha!  That is irony.


----------



## Votto

How is everyone enjoying Obamacare?


----------



## Votto

Rubbers, rubbers, my kingdom for a rubber.


----------



## Vigilante

_



_


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Lol! "Royal baby."


----------



## Votto

Now this explains a lot.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! "Royal baby."
Click to expand...


----------



## Vigilante

I gave it a bowl of milk, and it followed me home...Can we keep it?


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante

Is that TD or LGS????


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex

*very funny, human....*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

_

_

_



_


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Duck faces crack me up!


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


>


That's not funny....it's beautiful......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



  That one's cute!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one's cute!
Click to expand...


I thought so.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not funny....it's beautiful......
Click to expand...


Beautiful to a duck!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Wake




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Nice.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## soonerthunder22

Sgt_Gath said:


> Uh
> lol



Gath....you old horndog.  How about an encore?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



I can't see the writing on this one. 



soonerthunder22 said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gath....you old horndog.  How about an encore?
Click to expand...


Hehe






lol

edit:

Here's a "pervier" one for ya.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> I can't see the writing on this one.



It says "safely remove USB?  Ain't nobody got time fo dat!  

That's weird.  Why can't you see it?

Edit:  Oh, I see.  The website doesn't allow you to post them.  Tricky!  Lol!  When I first posted it, you could see it fine.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> It says "safely remove USB?  Ain't nobody got time fo dat!
> 
> That's weird.  Why can't you see it?
> 
> Edit:  Oh, I see.  The website doesn't allow you to post them.  Tricky!  Lol!  When I first posted it, you could see it fine.



Ah, gotcha. I like it!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## RoadVirus




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> lol



  The poor stupid thing!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poor stupid thing!
Click to expand...


It could've been worse.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poor stupid thing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It could've been worse.
Click to expand...


Ewww!  I don't think hemorrhoid cream is going to take care of THAT problem.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Boo, hiss!!    That was one of those, so stupid it's funny ones.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The poor stupid thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could've been worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ewww!  I don't think hemorrhoid cream is going to take care of THAT problem.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo, hiss!!    That was one of those, so stupid it's funny ones.
Click to expand...


You've never seen the "Asian Dad" memes before? 

They're pretty awesome. lol





















It's especially funny if you read each one with an accent.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Dude, where's my Joey?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


>



Awww, adorable!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I had some bus drivers that drove like maniacs on narrow little back roads too.  Scary!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some bus drivers that drove like maniacs on narrow little back roads too.  Scary!
Click to expand...


Glad to say that's an experience I was able to avoid.


----------



## ChrisL

This reminds me of my grammy.  Thank God she doesn't drive anymore.


----------



## Manonthestreet

ChrisL said:


> This reminds me of my grammy.  Thank God she doesn't drive anymore.


and dont forget to do the stupid wave these people always throw in as if that makes it all better.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

This is awesome.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> This is awesome.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


>


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

OMG, I just had to post this one because of this baby's face!  Hilarious!!!  ROFL!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


>



Crazy!  Lol!  And to continue on that theme . . .


----------



## Vigilante

_



_


----------



## Vigilante

_



_


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> _



Yeesh. Vertigo much? lol


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeesh. Vertigo much? lol
Click to expand...


No kidding?!  I hate heights, so . . . that's not funny to me, just frightening!  Lol!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeesh. Vertigo much? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding?!  I hate heights, so . . . that's not funny to me, just frightening!  Lol!
Click to expand...


I actually think I'd probably have to go down that thing backwards.

There's no way I'd risk tripping. You might as well fall off a cliff!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeesh. Vertigo much? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding?!  I hate heights, so . . . that's not funny to me, just frightening!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually think I'd probably have to go down that thing backwards.
> 
> There's no way I'd risk tripping. You might as well fall off a cliff!
Click to expand...


I would be lying down, clutching onto one of those rocks, frozen with fear, and crying for somebody to get me down from there.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I would be lying down, clutching onto one of those rocks, frozen with fear, and crying for somebody to get me down from there.



Maybe they could even send old Sly Stallone to rescue you. 






Though... I dunno. If you're unlucky, they might send Jim Carry instead.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Speaking of which...






lol


----------



## konradv

Smuggling crack across the Rio Grande!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>





Vigilante said:


>



Gheez. I hope those guys are still alive...


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>








   Hilarious!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>




Lol!  WTH???!!!  Some people have issues.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

I'm guessing large amounts of alcohol were involved. LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> I'm guessing large amounts of alcohol were involved. LOL



One time, I had to go to Logan Airport to pick up a friend and that is like an hour to an hour and half drive.  I made the mistake of having a large ice coffee on the drive.  

It's like a small city in there, and I had to run to find a bathroom.  I never had to go so bad in my life, and I must have peed out an entire ice coffee!  Still didn't pee my pants though.  

 Maybe I have good bladder control or something.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Reminds me of...


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing large amounts of alcohol were involved. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One time, I had to go to Logan Airport to pick up a friend and that is like an hour to an hour and half drive.  I made the mistake of having a large ice coffee on the drive.
> 
> It's like a small city in there, and I had to run to find a bathroom.  I never had to go so bad in my life, and I must have peed out an entire ice coffee!  Still didn't pee my pants though.
> 
> Maybe I have good bladder control or something.
Click to expand...


You showed that bladder who's boss!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



God, she looks horrible in the last picture.  I don't think she actually looks THAT bad in RL.  Lol!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, she looks horrible in the last picture.  I don't think she actually looks THAT bad in RL.  Lol!
Click to expand...


Dunno. It can be hard to tell given how much makeup she's usually wearing.

It's also possible that the platinum blonde hair might just be making her look really "washed out."


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, she looks horrible in the last picture.  I don't think she actually looks THAT bad in RL.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno. It can be hard to tell given how much makeup she's usually wearing.
> 
> It's also possible that the platinum blonde hair might just be making her look really "washed out."
Click to expand...


Let's also not forget that the first one is a professional retouched photo.  All of the celebrity/model photos that you see in magazines and even on television are edited and photoshopped.  That is what they do in professional photos now.  It's an enhanced and better version of you!  Lol!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Let's also not forget that the first one is a professional retouched photo.  All of the celebrity/model photos that you see in magazines and even on television are edited and photoshopped.  That is what they do in professional photos now.  It's an enhanced and better version of you!  Lol!



Eeeeewww.... Madonna.






*shudder*

lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's also not forget that the first one is a professional retouched photo.  All of the celebrity/model photos that you see in magazines and even on television are edited and photoshopped.  That is what they do in professional photos now.  It's an enhanced and better version of you!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeeewww.... Madonna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *shudder*
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


OH, she's MUCH too thin I think.  Her arms have no meat on them at all!  A woman her age needs to have a little more meat on her bones I think.  As we age, we lose subcutaneous tissue, so I think a little more fat to fill in those spaces is necessary.  Jeez.  That is EXTREMELY unflattering photo, to say it nicely.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> OH, she's MUCH too thin I think.  Her arms have no meat on them at all!  A woman her age needs to have a little more meat on her bones I think.  As we age, we lose subcutaneous tissue, so I think a little more fat to fill in those spaces is necessary.  Jeez.  That is EXTREMELY unflattering photo, to say it nicely.



She works out a bit _too much_, IMO. Arms like that just aren't flattering on a woman. lol

Honestly though, I wouldn't say that she was much of anything to rave about when she young either. I made the mistake of looking up those nude photos she did in the 90s once.

She was almost hairier than I am!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH, she's MUCH too thin I think.  Her arms have no meat on them at all!  A woman her age needs to have a little more meat on her bones I think.  As we age, we lose subcutaneous tissue, so I think a little more fat to fill in those spaces is necessary.  Jeez.  That is EXTREMELY unflattering photo, to say it nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She works out a bit _too much_, IMO. Arms like that just aren't flattering on a woman. lol
> 
> Honestly though, I wouldn't say that she was much of anything to rave about when she young either. I made the mistake of looking up those nude photos she did in the 90s once.
> 
> She was almost hairier than I am!
Click to expand...


I've never seen her nude photos, and I have no desire to either.  Lol!  

Honestly, people are too hard on her.  She's like 60 years old, so she really doesn't look so bad.  People have impossible expectations of women celebrities.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I've never seen her nude photos, and I have no desire to either.  Lol!
> 
> Honestly, people are too hard on her.  She's like 60 years old, so she really doesn't look so bad.  People have impossible expectations of women celebrities.



Nah. She's not too bad for her age.

I just think she's trying too hard, and it makes her come off as being kind of gross.

I also don't really get why she was all that big of a sex symbol in the first place. Lord knows I'm not a huge fan of Lady Gaga or Katy Perry, but they do "sexy" a lot better than Madonna ever did, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen her nude photos, and I have no desire to either.  Lol!
> 
> Honestly, people are too hard on her.  She's like 60 years old, so she really doesn't look so bad.  People have impossible expectations of women celebrities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. She's not too bad for her age.
> 
> I just think she's trying too hard, and it makes her come off as being kind of gross.
> 
> I also don't really get why she was all that big of a sex symbol in the first place. Lord knows I'm not a huge fan of Lady Gaga or Katy Perry, but they do "sexy" a lot better than Madonna ever did, IMO.
Click to expand...


Honestly, I think they come across as just sleazy and not "sexy" at all.  Sexy is part of a personality type.  It is not showing off your body parts.  ANYONE can do that.  Lol!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Honestly, *I think they come across as just sleazy and not "sexy" at all.*  Sexy is part of a personality type.  It is not showing off your body parts.  ANYONE can do that.  Lol!



Is there a difference? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not like Madonna was any kind of "classy" role model back in her day either, after all. Lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, *I think they come across as just sleazy and not "sexy" at all.*  Sexy is part of a personality type.  It is not showing off your body parts.  ANYONE can do that.  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like Madonna was any kind of "classy" role model back in her day either, after all. Lol
Click to expand...


No, I mean Madonna too.  I don't think any of them are very sexy, just slutty.   

Yes, there is a difference between sexy and slutty.  You can be sexy without showing all that skin and without rump humping everything in sight.  In fact, IMO, that is the antithesis of sexy.  Lol!  Like, when I saw Miley Cyrus on the awards show, I thought she was kind of gross to be honest.  

Slutty CAN come across as sexy too if you do it right, I suppose.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



LOL!  I've always wondered what is the point of doing that?  Anyone who knows you is going to know that you altered your photo, for one thing. For another thing, if you are trying to meet people that way, those are probably not the people you want to meet if they are only interested in how big your boobs are; not to mention if you did meet someone, they would know your photo was faked, so what's the point?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen her nude photos, and I have no desire to either.  Lol!
> 
> Honestly, people are too hard on her.  She's like 60 years old, so she really doesn't look so bad.  People have impossible expectations of women celebrities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. She's not too bad for her age.
> 
> I just think she's trying too hard, and it makes her come off as being kind of gross.
> 
> I also don't really get why she was all that big of a sex symbol in the first place. Lord knows I'm not a huge fan of Lady Gaga or Katy Perry, but they do "sexy" a lot better than Madonna ever did, IMO.
Click to expand...


Those are just sexy poses.  Real sexy comes from within.  And again, you are being fooled by the photoshopping.  Lady Gaga is really quite unattractive IMO.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> ]No, I mean Madonna too.  I don't think any of them are very sexy, just slutty.
> 
> Yes, there is a difference between sexy and slutty.  You can be sexy without showing all that skin and without rump humping everything in sight.  In fact, IMO, that is the antithesis of sexy.  Lol!  Like, when I saw Miley Cyrus on the awards show, I thought she was kind of gross to be honest.
> 
> Slutty CAN come across as sexy too if you do it right, I suppose.



Well, yes. We agree on that much. 

While "slutty" can be appealing if it is done right, classy and elegant or "cute" sexy is pretty much always preferable to trashy or Miley Cyrus style "bitch in heat" sexy, IMO. lol

I'm just saying that, when it comes to 1980s Madonna...






I don't really "get" it.

She looks like a little girl who got into her mom's closet and is trying on all her clothes.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]No, I mean Madonna too.  I don't think any of them are very sexy, just slutty.
> 
> Yes, there is a difference between sexy and slutty.  You can be sexy without showing all that skin and without rump humping everything in sight.  In fact, IMO, that is the antithesis of sexy.  Lol!  Like, when I saw Miley Cyrus on the awards show, I thought she was kind of gross to be honest.
> 
> Slutty CAN come across as sexy too if you do it right, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes. We agree on that much.
> 
> While "slutty" can be appealing if it is done right, classy and elegant or "cute" sexy is pretty much always preferable to trashy or Miley Cyrus style "bitch in heat" sexy, IMO. lol
> 
> I'm just saying that, when it comes to 1980s Madonna...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really "get" it.
> 
> She looks like a little girl who got into her mom's closet and is trying on all her clothes.
Click to expand...


Ugly clothes were the style in the 80s.


----------



## ChrisL

The real Katy Perry.  She's still cute, but certainly looks MUCH different from her professional photos.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Those are just sexy poses.  Real sexy comes from within.  And again, you are being fooled by the photoshopping.  Lady Gaga is really quite unattractive IMO.



To be fair to Lady Gaga, she's got a decent body on her at least (i.e she's got nice legs and a big butt http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-KJbCqFkijTw/Tds-Z8QiFXI/AAAAAAAAGl4/oTBSd4afh7o/s1600/gagaaa.jpg





 ).

Also, if you look at her pictures before she went all psycho, she wasn't_ too_ terrible looking.






She's basically the "girl next door."

She just dresses like an idiot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Agreed on the photoshop though.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

lol


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



LOL!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...


I don't want to get that other thread too much off topic, so I'm posting this one here.  Lol!  It's awesome!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I don't want to get that other thread too much off topic, so I'm posting this one here.  Lol!  It's awesome!



Nice. But...


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to get that other thread too much off topic, so I'm posting this one here.  Lol!  It's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. But...
Click to expand...


Night of the Chicken Dead really cracks me up though!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to get that other thread too much off topic, so I'm posting this one here.  Lol!  It's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. But...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Night of the Chicken Dead really cracks me up though!
Click to expand...


Reminds me of this movie I watched last Halloween.


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to get that other thread too much off topic, so I'm posting this one here.  Lol!  It's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. But...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Night of the Chicken Dead really cracks me up though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reminds me of this movie I watched last Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Do you think this is real?  Lol!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to get that other thread too much off topic, so I'm posting this one here.  Lol!  It's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. But...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Night of the Chicken Dead really cracks me up though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reminds me of this movie I watched last Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think this is real?  Lol!
Click to expand...


Apparently so. Lol!

The Food Of The Gods by H.G. Wells Reviews Discussion Bookclubs Lists


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to get that other thread too much off topic, so I'm posting this one here.  Lol!  It's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. But...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Night of the Chicken Dead really cracks me up though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reminds me of this movie I watched last Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think this is real?  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently so. Lol!
> 
> The Food Of The Gods by H.G. Wells Reviews Discussion Bookclubs Lists
Click to expand...



They're coming for us!  Oh noes, not the killer chickens!!!!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>


For a second there, I really thought those were her arms!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a second there, I really thought those were her arms!
Click to expand...


*She will break you! GRRR!!*


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> *She will break you! GRRR!!*



Yikes!  Are you sure that's a she?  It looks like a "he" with makeup on!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She will break you! GRRR!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes!  Are you sure that's a she?  It looks like a "he" with makeup on!
Click to expand...


I don't think I'd rule anything out at this point, to be honest.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> I don't think I'd rule anything out at this point, to be honest.



Well, looking at the chest, it certainly does NOT look very feminine.  I think it's a transvestite muscle man or something.  Lol!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'd rule anything out at this point, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, looking at the chest, it certainly does NOT look very feminine.  I think it's a transvestite muscle man or something.  Lol!
Click to expand...


Possibly. You never know for sure though...











*Shudder*


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'd rule anything out at this point, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, looking at the chest, it certainly does NOT look very feminine.  I think it's a transvestite muscle man or something.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly. You never know for sure though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shudder*
Click to expand...


Ewww.  I can't even like or agree with it.  That grosses me out!!!    I don't really like the men body builders either though.  I think they are TOO big and veiny and disgusting.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'd rule anything out at this point, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, looking at the chest, it certainly does NOT look very feminine.  I think it's a transvestite muscle man or something.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly. You never know for sure though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shudder*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ewww.  I can't even like or agree with it.  That grosses me out!!!    I don't really like the men body builders either though.  I think they are TOO big and veiny and disgusting.
Click to expand...


True. Getting too big doesn't really look good on anyone, IMO.

It's worse with women, however, because they usually have to take testosterone to get as big as the women you see in those pictures. If they take too much, they basically cease to be "women" at all.


----------



## ChrisL

Okay, I think we need some cuteness now!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Well THAT'S not cute.  LOL!


----------



## ChrisL

Look at this!  OMG, so sweet it just makes you want to go on a diet!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Look at this!  OMG, so sweet it just makes you want to go on a diet!



Aw. He looks sad. 






MUCH better.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Aw. He looks sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUCH better.



 Adorable.  

Lol, I'm not even sure if this is a real dog.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

LOL


----------



## ChrisL

You know, I think I've seen someone use this as their avatar before!  Funny!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Ha-ha!   Me neither!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> LOL



OMG!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I'm not liking your perverted lego man!    He might get the wrong idea or something!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not liking your perverted lego man!    He might get the wrong idea or something!
Click to expand...


What? He's not bad! He was just put together that way! 

Don't be so judgmental, Chris! GAWD!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I can't see this one.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see this one.
Click to expand...


That sucks. 

Try going to the original URL.

http://fotozup.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/funny-captions-023.jpg

Work any better?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sucks.
> 
> Try going to the original URL.
> 
> http://fotozup.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/funny-captions-023.jpg
> 
> Work any better?
Click to expand...


No, I still can't access that page.  Weird.  It tells me the web page is not available and when I click more, here is the message I get.  I guess I can't look at that picture.  Lol!    I have an ad blocker that I installed.  That could be why.  Don't know.  

*This webpage is not available*
Reload Less
The server at *fotozup.com* can't be found, because the DNS lookup failed. DNS is the network service that translates a website's name to its Internet address. This error is most often caused by having no connection to the Internet or a misconfigured network. It can also be caused by an unresponsive DNS server or a firewall preventing Google Chrome from accessing the network.
Error code: DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sucks.
> 
> Try going to the original URL.
> 
> http://fotozup.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/funny-captions-023.jpg
> 
> Work any better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I still can't access that page.  Weird.  It tells me the web page is not available and when I click more, here is the message I get.  I guess I can't look at that picture.  Lol!    I have an ad blocker that I installed.  That could be why.  Don't know.
> 
> *This webpage is not available*
> Reload Less
> The server at *fotozup.com* can't be found, because the DNS lookup failed. DNS is the network service that translates a website's name to its Internet address. This error is most often caused by having no connection to the Internet or a misconfigured network. It can also be caused by an unresponsive DNS server or a firewall preventing Google Chrome from accessing the network.
> Error code: DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN
Click to expand...


Hmm. Weird. It comes up fine for me. It might be a regional issue with your provider.

Here's a consolation photo.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Hmm. Weird. It comes up fine for me. It might be a regional issue with your provider.
> 
> Here's a consolation photo.



Hmmmm.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Oh!!!  Good Lord!!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I think I posted this one.    Copy cat!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Ha-ha!  Hilarious!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I posted this one.    Copy cat!
Click to expand...


Whoops! My bad!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I posted this one.    Copy cat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoops! My bad!
Click to expand...


I'm just kidding!  It's so hard to keep track when you have 300-something posts!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## ChrisL

I have to go post this one over at the cat thread too.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I hear that!!!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Put it in the kitty!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



That is awesome!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Sgt_Gath

LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> LOL



Low blow!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

You know, it's almost that time of year again!  Tony Romo memes!  Yeah!!!!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

I love making fun of Tony Romo!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Lol. Futbol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Mr. H. said:


>



I don't get it.    Does who look like a bitch?


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



Yikes!  Look at how she's looking at people too.  As if she's saying, "what the hell are you all lookin' at?!!!"  Maybe she's drunk.  And those legs are . . . like cottage cheese.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it.    Does who look like a bitch?
Click to expand...


It's from the movie Pulp Fiction.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it.    Does who look like a bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's from the movie Pulp Fiction.
Click to expand...


I've seen the movie, but I'm still not getting the reference.    Maybe I'm having a brain fart.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it.    Does who look like a bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's from the movie Pulp Fiction.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen the movie, but I'm still not getting the reference.    Maybe I'm having a brain fart.
Click to expand...


They're playing a board game where you have to guess which character the other player is using by asking what they look like (I think), and in the movie he asks if someone "looks like a bitch."

That's as near as I can figure, anyway.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it.    Does who look like a bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's from the movie Pulp Fiction.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen the movie, but I'm still not getting the reference.    Maybe I'm having a brain fart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're playing a board game where you have to guess which character the other player is using by asking what they look like (I think), and in the movie he asks if someone "looks like a bitch."
> 
> That's as near as I can figure, anyway. lol
Click to expand...


Oh, okay thanks,now that I've just destroyed his joke.    Sorry Mr. H.  I has the stupid tonight.


----------



## Wyld Kard

ChrisL said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes!  Look at how she's looking at people too.  As if she's saying, "what the hell are you all lookin' at?!!!"  Maybe she's drunk.  And those legs are . . . like cottage cheese.
Click to expand...

 
She does look grouchy.

Maybe she hoping that some nice guy would come along a give her poor old dogs a bone(r)?


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



I already posted that one.


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted that one.
Click to expand...


Aww well, it's funnier now that I've posted it, I think.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Darlene

Vigilante said:


>



These kinds of pictures aren't funny. At all.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



LOL

What is this new devilry!?


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Darlene said:


> These kinds of pictures aren't funny. At all.



Yea... I'm not really sure if some of the people here understand the concept of "humor." lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> What is this new devilry!?
Click to expand...


Pretty freaky huh?  I don't know how it works because it's math.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> What is this new devilry!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty freaky huh?  I don't know how it works because it's math.
Click to expand...


Yea... I'm not sure either. I was always more of a History and English kind of guy. 

I worked it out though. It doesn't matter which number between 1 and 10 you choose, if you follow the steps, it'll always equal seven.

I'm sure there's a name and way of figuring that out, but I'll be damned if I know what it is.


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



Lol!  What in the hell?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Yea... I'm not sure either. I was always more of a History and English kind of guy.
> 
> I worked it out though. It doesn't matter which number between 1 and 10 you choose, if you follow the steps, it'll always equal seven.
> 
> I'm sure there's a name and way of figuring that out, but I'll be damned if I know what it is.



The only math I've ever been good at was algebra.  I don't know why, but I really liked algebra.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea... I'm not sure either. I was always more of a History and English kind of guy.
> 
> I worked it out though. It doesn't matter which number between 1 and 10 you choose, if you follow the steps, it'll always equal seven.
> 
> I'm sure there's a name and way of figuring that out, but I'll be damned if I know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only math I've ever been good at was algebra.  I don't know why, but I really liked algebra.
Click to expand...


Algebra's not too bad. You just have to understand the formulas and how they work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, now that I think about it, the picture is *retardedly* simple. I'm really kind of embarrassed that I didn't think of it sooner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5 + 2 = 7

Sooo... Regardless of what the first number is, if you get rid of it, what you're going to be left with is 7.

The first number is just a distraction that you have to ignore, basically. Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea... I'm not sure either. I was always more of a History and English kind of guy.
> 
> I worked it out though. It doesn't matter which number between 1 and 10 you choose, if you follow the steps, it'll always equal seven.
> 
> I'm sure there's a name and way of figuring that out, but I'll be damned if I know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only math I've ever been good at was algebra.  I don't know why, but I really liked algebra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Algebra's not too bad. You just have to understand the formulas and how they work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it, the picture is *retardedly* simple. I'm really kind of embarrassed that I didn't think of it sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 + 2 = 7
> 
> Sooo... Regardless of what the first number is, if you get rid of it, what you're going to be left with is 7.
> 
> The first number is just a distraction that you have to ignore, basically. Lol!
Click to expand...


  Oh Gath, that pic is great!  

Yeah, well, I said I WAS good at algebra.  I haven't used algebra in YEARS, so I don't remember hardly anything about it.  Lol!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea... I'm not sure either. I was always more of a History and English kind of guy.
> 
> I worked it out though. It doesn't matter which number between 1 and 10 you choose, if you follow the steps, it'll always equal seven.
> 
> I'm sure there's a name and way of figuring that out, but I'll be damned if I know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only math I've ever been good at was algebra.  I don't know why, but I really liked algebra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Algebra's not too bad. You just have to understand the formulas and how they work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it, the picture is *retardedly* simple. I'm really kind of embarrassed that I didn't think of it sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 + 2 = 7
> 
> Sooo... Regardless of what the first number is, if you get rid of it, what you're going to be left with is 7.
> 
> The first number is just a distraction that you have to ignore, basically. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Gath, that pic is great!
> 
> Yeah, well, I said I WAS good at algebra.  I haven't used algebra in YEARS, so I don't remember hardly anything about it.  Lol!
Click to expand...


To be fair, that's not even algebra.

It's basically the mathematical equivalent of holding something shiny in your left hand and jingling it around in front of someone's face, just so you can smack them with your right hand while they aren't looking.

They trickz us!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea... I'm not sure either. I was always more of a History and English kind of guy.
> 
> I worked it out though. It doesn't matter which number between 1 and 10 you choose, if you follow the steps, it'll always equal seven.
> 
> I'm sure there's a name and way of figuring that out, but I'll be damned if I know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only math I've ever been good at was algebra.  I don't know why, but I really liked algebra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Algebra's not too bad. You just have to understand the formulas and how they work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it, the picture is *retardedly* simple. I'm really kind of embarrassed that I didn't think of it sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 + 2 = 7
> 
> Sooo... Regardless of what the first number is, if you get rid of it, what you're going to be left with is 7.
> 
> The first number is just a distraction that you have to ignore, basically. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Gath, that pic is great!
> 
> Yeah, well, I said I WAS good at algebra.  I haven't used algebra in YEARS, so I don't remember hardly anything about it.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, that's not even algebra.
> 
> It's basically the mathematical equivalent of holding something shiny in your left hand and jingling it around in front of someone's face, just so you can smack them with your right hand while they aren't looking.
> 
> They trickz us!!!
Click to expand...


It's not that hard to trick to me with the maths.    Thanks be to calculators.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Cute?  I think not!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

@Sgt_Gath


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> @Sgt_Gath



AAAAHHHHGGGGG!!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I love elephants!    I know it's not funny, but it is cute, and there aren't any elephant threads.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I wonder how much they pay these people?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Aww... Poor zombie. 

lol


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Back when Miley was still cute!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>




Ack!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Here is another picture that I can't see.  All I see is a green box here, even from my reply box.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Ack!!!



"Butt floss." 

LOL



ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another picture that I can't see.  All I see is a green box here, even from my reply box.
Click to expand...


It's Twilight. Bella asks Edward how, if he can't breathe, and doesn't have blood beating through his veins, he is able to have an erection.

He basically gives her an "Oh, no! I'm busted!!" look.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ack!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Butt floss."
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is another picture that I can't see.  All I see is a green box here, even from my reply box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Twilight. Bella asks Edward how, if he can't breathe, and doesn't have blood beating through his veins, he is able to have an erection.
> 
> He basically gives her an "Oh, no! I'm busted!!" look.
Click to expand...


That butt makes Kim Kardashian's butt look small!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> That butt makes Kim Kardashian's butt look small!








lol


----------



## ChrisL

For all you big butt lovers!    There's an eyeful of butt for ya!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> For all you big butt lovers!    There's an eyeful of butt for ya!



No mas!  No mas!!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all you big butt lovers!    There's an eyeful of butt for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mas!  No mas!!
Click to expand...


What's the matter?    A little too much "woman" for you?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> What's the matter?    A little too much "woman" for you?



Yeaaa... That's _one_ way of putting it.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter?    A little too much "woman" for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaa... That _one_ way of putting it.
Click to expand...


I think I'm going to post that over in the big butt religion thread too!    I think some of those guys will appreciate it.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter?    A little too much "woman" for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaa... That _one_ way of putting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to post that over in the big butt religion thread too!    I think some of those guys will appreciate it.
Click to expand...


The *what* thread???

You're going to have to shoot me a link to that!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter?    A little too much "woman" for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaa... That _one_ way of putting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to post that over in the big butt religion thread too!    I think some of those guys will appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The *what* thread???
> 
> You're going to have to shoot me a link to that!
Click to expand...


I will PM you and send you a link!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter?    A little too much "woman" for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaa... That _one_ way of putting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to post that over in the big butt religion thread too!    I think some of those guys will appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The *what* thread???
> 
> You're going to have to shoot me a link to that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will PM you and send you a link!
Click to expand...


Already found it.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Is it Battleship?


----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


>



That is really weird and for some reason it reminds me of the decapitated horse's head on the Godfather.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Battleship?
Click to expand...


Yea. I think it's supposed to be.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen

From the massive nude celebrity hack today:


----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


> From the massive nude celebrity hack today:



Kinda more on the creepy side than the funny side IMO.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Manonthestreet said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex

*Twinsies....*


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


>



^^^^
  Good one!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

No CHEATING....ONE MINUTE!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> No CHEATING....ONE MINUTE!!!!



I found it!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

International symbol for marriage...


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Darkwind

Well, if you insist............


----------



## Gracie

Took me 9 seconds.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## ChrisL

Darkwind said:


> View attachment 31523



That is so bad!


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Took me 9 seconds.



It took me a bit longer because at first I thought it was one of those pictures that you had to make your eyes go out of focus to see, but then I saw the 8.  It took me less than a minute though!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took me 9 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me a bit longer because at first I thought it was one of those pictures that you had to make your eyes go out of focus to see, but then I saw the 8.  It took me less than a minute though!
Click to expand...


Is there actually one in there, or is it a trick question?

edit:

Lol. Nevermind, I just saw it.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took me 9 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me a bit longer because at first I thought it was one of those pictures that you had to make your eyes go out of focus to see, but then I saw the 8.  It took me less than a minute though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there actually one in there, or is it a trick question?
> 
> edit:
> 
> Lol. Nevermind, I just saw it.
Click to expand...


Lol!  Did it take more than a minute?  And if so, what does that mean?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took me 9 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me a bit longer because at first I thought it was one of those pictures that you had to make your eyes go out of focus to see, but then I saw the 8.  It took me less than a minute though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there actually one in there, or is it a trick question?
> 
> edit:
> 
> Lol. Nevermind, I just saw it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Did it take more than a minute?  And if so, what does that mean?
Click to expand...


It actually only took like 2 or 3 seconds once I started seriously looking for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't want to spend the time earlier, because I thought it was probably a trick.

Honestly though, I got lucky. I simply happened to start from the bottom, scanning from left to right.


----------



## Vigilante

Gracie said:


> Took me 9 seconds.





Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took me 9 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me a bit longer because at first I thought it was one of those pictures that you had to make your eyes go out of focus to see, but then I saw the 8.  It took me less than a minute though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there actually one in there, or is it a trick question?
> 
> edit:
> 
> Lol. Nevermind, I just saw it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Did it take more than a minute?  And if so, what does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually only took like 2 or 3 seconds once I started seriously looking for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to spend the time earlier, because I thought it was probably a trick.
> 
> Honestly though, I got lucky. I simply happened to start from the bottom, scanning from left to right.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


>



Ewwww.  Gross out!


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


>



Oh, I beat you to that one!


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL

Gee whiz!  Can't you guys post anything that doesn't have to do with sexual innuendos?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This one cracks me up!  Look at the poor male lion!  He's petrified!


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



Ha-ha!  That's hilarious!    Poor kid is ready to explode.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Nice.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
Click to expand...


Chickens make everything funnier!


----------



## Vigilante

Not funny, but heartwarming......


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Inevitable

ChrisL said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31082
> 
> I always thought wrestling was kind of gay, but now I have proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was in wrestling, and he told me there was a move called "checking the oil."  Use your imagination.
Click to expand...

If it was gay, those spandex suits would be a lot tighter.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>



Gives "just the tip" a whole new meaning.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Rikurzhen

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Inevitable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31082
> 
> I always thought wrestling was kind of gay, but now I have proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was in wrestling, and he told me there was a move called "checking the oil."  Use your imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was gay, those spandex suits would be a lot tighter.
Click to expand...


Why is that?


----------



## Inevitable

ChrisL said:


> Why is that?


If my gay ass was twisted up in a sweaty pretzel with another dude in spandex, let's just say biology will have her way.


----------



## ChrisL

Inevitable said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> If my gay ass was twisted up in a sweaty pretzel with another dude in spandex, let's just say biology will have her way.
Click to expand...


Ohhhhh, I think I see what you're saying.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


> Vigilante said:
Click to expand...


That is so funny!    Typical guy, focused on the car.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> If my gay ass was twisted up in a sweaty pretzel with another dude in spandex, let's just say biology will have her way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh, I think I see what you're saying.  Lol!
Click to expand...


Are you visualizing it clearly?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Moonglow said:


>



Gross...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> If my gay ass was twisted up in a sweaty pretzel with another dude in spandex, let's just say biology will have her way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh, I think I see what you're saying.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you visualizing it clearly?
Click to expand...


Trying not too.    I'm not into that scene.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


>



But it's you guys' fault!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Lol!  That is so strange looking.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Nice abs!


----------



## Wyld Kard

Vigilante said:


>


Could be useful for holding a beer.


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be useful for holding a beer.
Click to expand...


Creepy as hell.  It reminds me of Alien.  An alien is going to bust out of her fake boobs any moment now!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Darlene

Corey Taylor in lingerie


----------



## Darlene




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Looks like a great way to get cracked ribs.


----------



## Darlene




----------



## Darlene




----------



## Darlene




----------



## ChrisL

Darlene said:


> Corey Taylor in lingerie



Way to dress it down with the sneakers!


----------



## Darlene

ChrisL said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corey Taylor in lingerie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to dress it down with the sneakers!
Click to expand...

Look at that package....
He's still hot!


----------



## ChrisL

Darlene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corey Taylor in lingerie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to dress it down with the sneakers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at that package....
> He's still hot!
Click to expand...


I could do without the garter. Just sayin . . .


----------



## Darlene




----------



## Darlene




----------



## Darlene

A random vegetable


----------



## Darlene




----------



## Darlene




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Darlene said:


>



Nice.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Darlene




----------



## Darlene




----------



## Darlene

Just add water and booze...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I don't know if that's real or not, but if so, talk about luck!!!  Wow!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I would totally run away.    I really would.  I hate spiders THAT much.


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if that's real or not, but if so, talk about luck!!!  Wow!
Click to expand...


Sure LOOKS real, especially the guy hobbling away!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if that's real or not, but if so, talk about luck!!!  Wow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure LOOKS real, especially the guy hobbling away!
Click to expand...


Amazing that he was able to walk away from that.  Look at what happened to his bike!  He is one lucky guy.  He was probably sore later though.  REALLY sore.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Darlene said:


> Just add water and booze...



WTF did I just watch?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


>




 That is too funny..................


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Darlene

Rikurzhen said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just add water and booze...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF did I just watch?
Click to expand...

A weird, slightly disturbing music video. I thought it was funny.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

I don't know why, but this just flat cracks me up


----------



## Rikurzhen

Darlene said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just add water and booze...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF did I just watch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A weird, slightly disturbing music video. I thought it was funny.
Click to expand...


I was skeered and had nightmares. The imagination of some people. Wow.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> I don't know why, but this just flat cracks me up


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>



That looks structurally unsound. lol

You know if it's real, and where it's located if it is?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Cat man!

lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Cat man!
> 
> lol



Cat hat!


----------



## ChrisL

Ladies and gentleman, I introduce the cat hat with ear muffs.  Bound to be all the latest rage this winter for those blustery days!  Stay warm and stylish with your own Cat Hat!  They come in a variety of colors and styles, long hair, short hair, gray, black, tabby, etc.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Lol. Samwell cat is _awesome_.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Samwell cat is _awesome_.
Click to expand...


I'm not familiar with the characters, but I could certainly recognize the likeness to them in the cats.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

lol


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Funny pictures from a Russian dating site!  

Romantic Pictures from Russian Dating Sites

Here's one, ROFL!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Funny pictures from a Russian dating site!
> 
> Romantic Pictures from Russian Dating Sites
> 
> Here's one, ROFL!



Hey! At least she's getting her daily recommended allowance of potassium!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny pictures from a Russian dating site!
> 
> Romantic Pictures from Russian Dating Sites
> 
> Here's one, ROFL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! At least she's getting her daily recommended allowance of potassium!
Click to expand...


What's this one trying to get?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> What's this one trying to get?



The exact opposite of insect repellent?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny pictures from a Russian dating site!
> 
> Romantic Pictures from Russian Dating Sites
> 
> Here's one, ROFL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! At least she's getting her daily recommended allowance of potassium!
Click to expand...


This one is getting her daily recommended allowance of watermelon!  Lol!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## mayrj

interesting guy survived after tractor attack ))))


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL

mayrj said:


> interesting guy survived after tractor attack ))))



That looked painful.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Poor kid is traumatized for life.


----------



## ChrisL

Beware the hippies, kids!  Don't let this happen to you!  Just one marijuana!  That's all it takes!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*KARMA!!!!!*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Ha ha!  That's hilarious!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard

ChrisL said:


>


 Or when he has to wipe.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL's bunny has TAKEN OVER!!!!!


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL's bunny has TAKEN OVER!!!!!



  Cute!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


>



Ugh, disgusting!


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


>



What in the hell is that supposed to be?


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Bill Cosby baby!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

Dr. Evil baby!


----------



## Rikurzhen

If you click on the links to the story I posted in this thread you can see some porno shots of a prank Devil statue.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Tresha91203

Think about it iFunny


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That's not natural!!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Booty shake earthquake!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



That's so wrong!!


----------



## Wyld Kard

ChrisL said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so wrong!!
Click to expand...

And yet so funny!!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Sgt_Gath

LOL


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


>



I've been feeding 4 raccoons, and 10 or so cats outside for years now.... they've gotten so used to it, they eat out of the same plates together!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

*Just Chillin.............*


----------



## Mertex

*Oops, I think I just pooped my pants........



*


----------



## Mertex

* Don't mess wit me, man, I know Karate...........





*


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Mad Scientist

I don't know what's worse. The guy asking Danica Patrick to autograph his man-boobs or her actually doing it!


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## ChrisL

Mad Scientist said:


> View attachment 31995 I don't know what's worse. The guy asking Danica Patrick to autograph his man-boobs or her actually doing it!



Look at him pushing them together and looking at her like a creep!  She's probably hoping if she's nice, he won't stalk her.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Ohhhhh, nooooo way!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

He must be from Ferguson.......


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>



Nice.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
Click to expand...


That was pretty good planning.  Lol!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex

*Why did they take the "dislike REDX" away........waaahhhhhhhh




*


----------



## Mertex

*I'm a contortionist.........




*


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Rikurzhen

Colombian women’s cycling team uniform. Not a photoshop. The designer thought that flesh colored fabric would be stylish. There are "better" pictures elsewhere.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



What an idiot.  I was kind of hoping he would fall off.  If I saw someone doing that, I would want to pull them over and kick their arse.


----------



## Rikurzhen

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot.  I was kind of hoping he would fall off.  If I saw someone doing that, I would want to pull them over and kick their arse.
Click to expand...


You don't understand young stupid men, do you? If this guy was a Muslim, he'd likely be fighting for ISIS. The thirst for danger, believing you're invincible, making stupid risk assessments. Nature has this figured out, for every 100 girls which are born there are 105 boys born but by age 25 we see parity and after that point the male shortage just keeps increasing. At 40 there are 95 men per 100 women.

That picture explains why.


----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot.  I was kind of hoping he would fall off.  If I saw someone doing that, I would want to pull them over and kick their arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand young stupid men, do you? If this guy was a Muslim, he'd likely be fighting for ISIS. The thirst for danger, believing you're invincible, making stupid risk assessments. Nature has this figured out, for every 100 girls which are born there are 105 boys born but by age 25 we see parity and after that point the male shortage just keeps increasing. At 40 there are 95 men per 100 women.
> 
> That picture explains why.
Click to expand...


That picture is the epitome of douchebaggery is what it is, unless he's a stuntman on a closed course.  If not, then he is putting numerous people's lives at risk because he wants to show off like a douchebag.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I think that's Jenna from the Today Show.  Lol!  I like her!  She's really funny.


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


>



Oh, what a coincidence that they're all pregnant at the same time!!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

*I'll have one more drink, please..........*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



OMG!  They're Pinky and The Brain!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Last one of the night for me!  Nightie-night!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Behold the power of boobs...


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist

Oh if I were just 25 years younger! (Sigh)


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Behold the power of boobs...



Sorry, but he looks to be MUCH more interested in her name tag.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

Mad Scientist said:


> View attachment 32065



Why is this funny?  I don't get it.  It looks like Scarlet Johanssen when she was a child.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Behold the power of boobs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but he looks to be MUCH more interested in her name tag.  Lol!
Click to expand...


That's just what he wants you to think.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Let's just see how my stocks are doing........hmmmm......


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard

Mad Scientist said:


> View attachment 32073


Looks like a zombie from the _walking dead_ show.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Sgt_Gath

What Today s Celebrities Will Be Doing 20 Years From Now Cracked.com





















LOL


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex

*If I won an award I would just send a dog to fetch it.*


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>



LOL!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Ha-ha!


----------



## ChrisL

It's talk like a pirate day me maties and wenches!  Arrrrrr!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>



That's awesome!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*FAIL!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> *FAIL!!!!!!!!!*



That's quite an entrance!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Good grief!  Why aren't they at school?  They obviously have WAY too much time on their hands!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante

8 lives left!!!!!


----------



## Vigilante

Who would have thought of that?


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



They can keep it.  We don't want it.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Cats are SO funny!  I wonder what he's saying?  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> .......(regarding deleting a post due to malware



Gath....I reported it, a Mod will have to delete it as I can't edit it, the time to edit has elapsed.  I'm sorry about that, I didn't see any warnings when I picked it up.  Hope they delete it soon.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Mertex said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......(regarding deleting a post due to malware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gath....I reported it, a Mod will have to delete it as I can't edit it, the time to edit has elapsed.  I'm sorry about that, I didn't see any warnings when I picked it up.  Hope they delete it soon.
Click to expand...


Here's hoping! I reported it yesterday, so something should happen between the two of us. lol


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......(regarding deleting a post due to malware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gath....I reported it, a Mod will have to delete it as I can't edit it, the time to edit has elapsed.  I'm sorry about that, I didn't see any warnings when I picked it up.  Hope they delete it soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's hoping! I reported it yesterday, so something should happen between the two of us. lol
Click to expand...


I haven't had any problem accessing this thread today.


----------



## ChrisL

This is what my rabbit looks like when he has a bath.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> This is what my rabbit looks like when he has a bath.



Is that real?


----------



## Mertex

Vigilante said:


>



This picture makes me cringe....I'd probably get wobbly legs and fall off.


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......(regarding deleting a post due to malware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gath....I reported it, a Mod will have to delete it as I can't edit it, the time to edit has elapsed.  I'm sorry about that, I didn't see any warnings when I picked it up.  Hope they delete it soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's hoping! I reported it yesterday, so something should happen between the two of us. lol
Click to expand...



I think it is gone.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my rabbit looks like when he has a bath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that real?
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure.  My rabbit looks the same when I bathe him because I don't wash his head, just his body.  They are mostly just a big fur ball.    I think he looks cute!  Lol!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Not nice....tsk,tsk....


----------



## Mertex

Oy!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Mertex said:


>



My mother has a picture of my brother and I doing exactly the same thing.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my rabbit looks like when he has a bath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure.  My rabbit looks the same when I bathe him because I don't wash his head, just his body.  They are mostly just a big fur ball.    I think he looks cute!  Lol!
Click to expand...


I just wouldn't have expected them to be so thin. lol

There's no meat on those bones!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my rabbit looks like when he has a bath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure.  My rabbit looks the same when I bathe him because I don't wash his head, just his body.  They are mostly just a big fur ball.    I think he looks cute!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just wouldn't have expected them to be so thin. lol
> 
> There's no meat on those bones!
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my rabbit looks like when he has a bath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure.  My rabbit looks the same when I bathe him because I don't wash his head, just his body.  They are mostly just a big fur ball.    I think he looks cute!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just wouldn't have expected them to be so thin. lol
> 
> There's no meat on those bones!
Click to expand...


Oh, here's one with some meat on his bones!  Lol!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Oh, here's one with some meat on his bones!  Lol!



Looks like dinner.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, here's one with some meat on his bones!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like dinner.
Click to expand...


That's what you think!  LOL!


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> That's what you think!  LOL!


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my rabbit looks like when he has a bath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure.  My rabbit looks the same when I bathe him because I don't wash his head, just his body.  They are mostly just a big fur ball.    I think he looks cute!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just wouldn't have expected them to be so thin. lol
> 
> There's no meat on those bones!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That is too funny....looks like that rabbit is really enjoying it, though..........


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother has a picture of my brother and I doing exactly the same thing.
Click to expand...


It is funny, when you think back, but probably not so funny at the time.


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


>


What is that?  It can't possibly be real.........lol!


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## AVG-JOE

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## AVG-JOE

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> What is this new devilry!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty freaky huh?  I don't know how it works because it's math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea... I'm not sure either. I was always more of a History and English kind of guy.
> 
> I worked it out though. It doesn't matter which number between 1 and 10 you choose, if you follow the steps, it'll always equal seven.
> 
> I'm sure there's a name and way of figuring that out, but I'll be damned if I know what it is.
Click to expand...



It works because of step # 3.  Starting with the number you started with and then subtracting the number you started with leaves 2 + 5 which always equals 7.

This is why I'm a mod around here.​


----------



## AVG-JOE

Vigilante said:


>




"There" just feet?  *THERE?!?* 

Jesus Christ, people!​
It's "They're just feet!"  As in a contraction for "*They are *just feet!"

Education.  
Education.  
Education.  ​


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you think!  LOL!
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?  It can't possibly be real.........lol!
Click to expand...


He is!  It's an angora rabbit, but obviously he's been blow dried and brushed out.  Here's what they normally look like.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>



Screw...

_That..._

Lol


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen

Vigilante said:


>



Only guys could dream up something like this.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I can only see the last 2 if I quote them.  Weird how that happens with some pictures!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## AVG-JOE

I did it!

I just read this thread from start to finish in one sitting.  Good thing it had lots of pictures.

P.S.  The troublesome pic you guys reported did get deleted... that's how I found this thread.

Funny shit...  Thanks!

​


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

*CATNIP!!!!!.......The DEVIL'S WEED!!!!!*


----------



## Vigilante

Now YOU know why they wear a mask.....


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


>



Same guy, 2 weeks later......


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Drunk people are hilarious!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



The Big Lebowski!  That was a funny movie!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Kitty slinky!


----------



## ChrisL

No way can this be real!


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> No way can this be real!



Impossible....to be real and alive!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way can this be real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible....to be real and alive!
Click to expand...


He's definitely a stunt man.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Ouch.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.
Click to expand...


Doesn't it look like he hit the ball?  It's kind of freaky when it comes at the camera like that.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Bi-polar cat. It kisses him back and then smacks the crap out of him. lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Doesn't it look like he hit the ball?  It's kind of freaky when it comes at the camera like that.  Lol.



Yea. I'd hate to see that first hand. lol

Looks like he hit it at a glancing angle, which caused the ball to fly backwards instead of forwards.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't it look like he hit the ball?  It's kind of freaky when it comes at the camera like that.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. I'd hate to see that first hand. lol
> 
> Looks like he hit it at a glancing angle, which caused the ball to fly backwards instead of forwards.
Click to expand...


I got hit in the face with a baseball once.  It knocked me on the ground!  Lol!  OMG, that really hurts.    My eye kind of looked like a baseball afterwards too.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



On the other hand...


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand...
Click to expand...


What a bitchy bear mom!


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a bitchy bear mom!
Click to expand...


To be fair, it's not _all_ bad.


----------



## ChrisL

If I can't have cookie, you can't have cookie either!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bi-polar cat. It kisses him back and then smacks the crap out of him. lol
Click to expand...


It's a love/hate relationship.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bi-polar cat. It kisses him back and then smacks the crap out of him. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a love/hate relationship.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Rikurzhen

ChrisL said:


>



Now that's teamwork.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante

Real, or ghost?


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Real, or ghost?



Probably hoax is my guess.  

Creepy though.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand...
Click to expand...


Now, THAT'S abusement, NFL style!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



cripes!  It doesn't look like anything to me!  If someone has a something that looks like that, they must have issues!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

The dangers of twerking!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> The dangers of twerking!



Darwinism in action!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Fruits too?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I agree.  That is tacky.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fruits too?
Click to expand...


Particularly well endowed fruits, at that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  That is tacky.
Click to expand...


Well... To be fair, it's supposed to look like something else.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  That is tacky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... To be fair, it's supposed to look like something else.
Click to expand...


Oh!  I see it now!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only see the last 2 if I quote them.  Weird how that happens with some pictures!
Click to expand...



Post 1105, I don't see anything....not even a little blue box which you get when a picture doesn't post right!


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a bitchy bear mom!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, it's not _all_ bad.
Click to expand...



Awww, just like a typical human mom......


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cripes!  It doesn't look like anything to me!  If someone has a something that looks like that, they must have issues!
Click to expand...


Issues?  More like deformities......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only see the last 2 if I quote them.  Weird how that happens with some pictures!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Post 1105, I don't see anything....not even a little blue box which you get when a picture doesn't post right!
Click to expand...


I looked too, and it was blank but when I reply to yours I can see the picture.  Lol.  Weird.  It's the internet twilight zone.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Woo-hoo!  It's party time!


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


>


That is one fat baby.....cute little girl.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Mwa-ha-ha!


----------



## ChrisL

Last one for now!


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist

@shart_attack


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mad Scientist

Behind the scenes look at "Planet of the Apes".


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mad Scientist

Vigilante, is it possible we go to the SAME bodybuilding website?


----------



## Moonglow

Mad Scientist said:


> Vigilante, is it possible we go to the SAME bodybuilding website?


How do you workout online?


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Vigilante

Mad Scientist said:


> Vigilante, is it possible we go to the SAME bodybuilding website?



I just visit the GIRL's bodybuilding website...men I have NO INTEREST in, besides Aaron is always there dribbling!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Vigilante

Is this Political Chick?.....WOW!


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## AVG-JOE

Mad Scientist said:


> View attachment 32305



_"Oh looky there... another bite!"_​


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Mertex said:


>



Ow. My brain.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I can't thank this one because spiders.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ow. My brain.
Click to expand...


That one should have a warning, may cause seizures!


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



Ewww.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> View attachment 32312



I think she looks JUST like Justin Bieber there.    Don't you think?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she looks JUST like Justin Bieber there.    Don't you think?
Click to expand...


I can certainly see a resemblance.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she looks JUST like Justin Bieber there.    Don't you think?
Click to expand...



Ewww....don't like her much....


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Lol. This is actually pretty good.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she looks JUST like Justin Bieber there.    Don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can certainly see a resemblance.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Lol. This is actually pretty good.



I don't get it.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. This is actually pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it.
Click to expand...


You'd have to see the movie.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Rikurzhen

Mertex said:


>



That's actually a pretty ingenious idea. I wonder if one can do that.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Sgt_Gath said:


> View attachment 32318



Coming Soon to America.


----------



## Mertex

Rikurzhen said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually a pretty ingenious idea. I wonder if one can do that.
Click to expand...


Probably not.....scare the pants out of everybody on the road.....


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Even More People Messing Around With Statues - Mandatory


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Mertex said:


>



Yikes! What in the Heck are those things? lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
Click to expand...


Awesome!


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


>


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! What in the Heck are those things? lol
Click to expand...



Eyes?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Mertex said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! What in the Heck are those things? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes?
Click to expand...


Gross. 

I thought they were some kind of food stuffed with olives or something. lol


----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


>



Yeesh.  Is it a cat or a dog?  I can't really tell.  LOL.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Rikurzhen

Feminists at a woman's college experienced so much trauma by looking at a statue that they vandalized it.


----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


> Feminists at a woman's college experienced so much trauma by looking at a statue that they vandalized it.



And that's funny how?


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
Click to expand...


To be fair, that's actually two stuck together. 

They're still pretty freaky though.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>





ChrisL said:


>


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, that's actually two stuck together.
> 
> They're still pretty freaky though.
Click to expand...








Disgusting creatures!  I have a arachnophobia.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>



Man's got a death wish. lol


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen

Sgt_Gath said:


> To be fair, that's actually two stuck together.
> 
> They're still pretty freaky though.


Good eatin' though, right? Roasted over an open fire, slathered with BBQ sauce. Yummee.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Rikurzhen said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, that's actually two stuck together.
> 
> They're still pretty freaky though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good eatin' though, right? Roasted over an open fire, slathered with BBQ sauce. Yummee.
Click to expand...


Oh, sure. The exoskeleton's kind of crunchy too, like extra-crispy fried chicken.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Sgt_Gath said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, that's actually two stuck together.
> 
> They're still pretty freaky though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good eatin' though, right? Roasted over an open fire, slathered with BBQ sauce. Yummee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, sure. The exoskeleton's kind of crunchy too, like extra-crispy fried chicken.
Click to expand...


Think of it like a feast of Desert Lobster. Garlic butter, yum.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, that's actually two stuck together.
> 
> They're still pretty freaky though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good eatin' though, right? Roasted over an open fire, slathered with BBQ sauce. Yummee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, sure. The exoskeleton's kind of crunchy too, like extra-crispy fried chicken.
Click to expand...


I'll have the chicken.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



That is disgusting!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is disgusting!
Click to expand...


There are actually quite a few of these things out there too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There actually quite a few of these things out there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


Guys have serious issues!    Why on earth would anyone want to go down there when there is menstruation blood?  

I wouldn't allow it.  I would say no, you are not doing that.  For one thing, it would be kind of embarrassing for me, and for another thing, it's just really gross and messy.  I don't know if I would ever want to kiss that guy again after THAT.  What ELSE does he want to put in his mouth?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



This should say "HE" and not she.  Normally guys are way more dirty disgusting whores than women.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

So there, manpygs!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There actually quite a few of these things out there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys have serious issues!    Why on earth would anyone want to go down there when there is menstruation blood?
> 
> I wouldn't allow it.  I would say no, you are not doing that.  For one thing, it would be kind of embarrassing for me, and for another thing, it's just really gross and messy.  I don't know if I would ever want to kiss that guy again after THAT.  What ELSE does he want to put in his mouth?
Click to expand...


What? It's a good source of protein! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding, of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rest assured, the vast majority of us guys have no desire whatsoever go "spelunking" down there around "that time of the month." lol



ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should say "HE" and not she.  Normally guys are way more dirty disgusting whores than women.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


>





ChrisL said:


>





ChrisL said:


> So there, manpygs!



It was just a joke, Chris. Sheesh!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There actually quite a few of these things out there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys have serious issues!    Why on earth would anyone want to go down there when there is menstruation blood?
> 
> I wouldn't allow it.  I would say no, you are not doing that.  For one thing, it would be kind of embarrassing for me, and for another thing, it's just really gross and messy.  I don't know if I would ever want to kiss that guy again after THAT.  What ELSE does he want to put in his mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? It's a good source of protein!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest assured, the vast majority of us guys have no desire whatsoever go "spelunking" down there around "that time of the month." lol
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This should say "HE" and not she.  Normally guys are way more dirty disgusting whores than women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So there, manpygs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was just a joke, Chris. Sheesh!
Click to expand...


So were mine!    Did you thank them yet?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> So were mine!    Did you thank them yet?



You didn't thank mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll thank the "manpygs" one. Happy, now?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So were mine!    Did you thank them yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't thank mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll thank the "manpygs" one. Happy, now?
Click to expand...


I don't agree with it, and I don't think it's all that funny either.  I'm not angry about it either, and I DO have a sense of humor, but I want to make a point here.  If some women act like whores it's more than likely because some guy was begging her and wouldn't leave her alone about having sex with him, and then when she finally gives in to his incessant whining because SHE feels bad, he turns around and calls her a whore.  

This is quite common place among men, and although this a joke thread, I'm in a "mood" today, and felt like calling attention to this fact.  As well as the fact that no man has the right to call any woman a "whore" because he is more than likely a much bigger whore who has had much more exposure to "things" than the woman he is calling a whore.  If it's not okay for women, then it's not okay for you guys either.  That means keep it in your pants and don't even ask.   

I guess, being a woman, I don't find referring to women as "whores" or as "dirty" to be very humorous.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So were mine!    Did you thank them yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't thank mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll thank the "manpygs" one. Happy, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't agree with it, and I don't think it's all that funny either.  I'm not angry about it either, and I DO have a sense of humor, but I want to make a point here.  If some women act like whores it's more than likely because some guy was begging her and wouldn't leave her alone about having sex with him, and then when she finally gives in to his incessant whining because SHE feels bad, he turns around and calls her a whore.
> 
> This is quite common place among men, and although this a joke thread, I'm in a "mood" today, and felt like calling attention to this fact.  As well as the fact that no man has the right to call any woman a "whore" because he is more than likely a much bigger whore who has had much more exposure to "things" than the woman he is calling a whore.  If it's not okay for women, then it's not okay for you guys either.  That means keep it in your pants and don't even ask.
> 
> I guess, being a woman, I don't find referring to women as "whores" or as "dirty" to be very humorous.
Click to expand...


Frankly, I think you're taking things a bit too seriously, Chris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are some genuinely douchey, promiscuous men out there. No one's denying that, and they tend to get called out as such.


However, I think we _*both*_ know that there are plenty of women out there who fit that bill as well. No, they aren't all "victims" of men either.

As far as I'm concerned, they're just as valid targets to make fun of as anyone else.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So were mine!    Did you thank them yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't thank mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll thank the "manpygs" one. Happy, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't agree with it, and I don't think it's all that funny either.  I'm not angry about it either, and I DO have a sense of humor, but I want to make a point here.  If some women act like whores it's more than likely because some guy was begging her and wouldn't leave her alone about having sex with him, and then when she finally gives in to his incessant whining because SHE feels bad, he turns around and calls her a whore.
> 
> This is quite common place among men, and although this a joke thread, I'm in a "mood" today, and felt like calling attention to this fact.  As well as the fact that no man has the right to call any woman a "whore" because he is more than likely a much bigger whore who has had much more exposure to "things" than the woman he is calling a whore.  If it's not okay for women, then it's not okay for you guys either.  That means keep it in your pants and don't even ask.
> 
> I guess, being a woman, I don't find referring to women as "whores" or as "dirty" to be very humorous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I think you're taking things a bit too seriously, Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some genuinely douchey, promiscuous men out there. No one's denying that, and they tend to get called out as such.
> 
> 
> However, I think we _*both*_ know that there are plenty of women out there who fit that bill as well. No, they aren't all "victims" of men either.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, they're just as valid targets to make fun of as anyone else.
Click to expand...


I think those women have emotional/mental issues and/or scars.  However, "spreading your seed" is normal behavior for men, so it is you guys who are the true whores.    True story.


----------



## ChrisL

Okay, you're right.  I'll stop acting bitchy now.    But I still mean what I said.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So were mine!    Did you thank them yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't thank mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll thank the "manpygs" one. Happy, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't agree with it, and I don't think it's all that funny either.  I'm not angry about it either, and I DO have a sense of humor, but I want to make a point here.  If some women act like whores it's more than likely because some guy was begging her and wouldn't leave her alone about having sex with him, and then when she finally gives in to his incessant whining because SHE feels bad, he turns around and calls her a whore.
> 
> This is quite common place among men, and although this a joke thread, I'm in a "mood" today, and felt like calling attention to this fact.  As well as the fact that no man has the right to call any woman a "whore" because he is more than likely a much bigger whore who has had much more exposure to "things" than the woman he is calling a whore.  If it's not okay for women, then it's not okay for you guys either.  That means keep it in your pants and don't even ask.
> 
> I guess, being a woman, I don't find referring to women as "whores" or as "dirty" to be very humorous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I think you're taking things a bit too seriously, Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some genuinely douchey, promiscuous men out there. No one's denying that, and they tend to get called out as such.
> 
> 
> However, I think we _*both*_ know that there are plenty of women out there who fit that bill as well. No, they aren't all "victims" of men either.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, they're just as valid targets to make fun of as anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think those women have emotional/mental issues and/or scars.  However, "spreading your seed" is normal behavior for men, so it is you guys who are the true whores.    True story.
Click to expand...


Some guys do, and some guys don't, just as some women do and some women don't. It depends upon the individual.

It doesn't always have to do with emotional issues either. Some people just aren't very bright, or don't care enough to be selective with regard to their partners. lol

Like I said, it depends upon the individual. 

It's not an attack on "all women." It was just a joke at the expense of certain women who make a point of behaving a certain way.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Okay, you're right.  I'll stop acting bitchy now.    But I still mean what I said.



Cool. Let's make fun of stupid people some more!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So were mine!    Did you thank them yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't thank mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll thank the "manpygs" one. Happy, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't agree with it, and I don't think it's all that funny either.  I'm not angry about it either, and I DO have a sense of humor, but I want to make a point here.  If some women act like whores it's more than likely because some guy was begging her and wouldn't leave her alone about having sex with him, and then when she finally gives in to his incessant whining because SHE feels bad, he turns around and calls her a whore.
> 
> This is quite common place among men, and although this a joke thread, I'm in a "mood" today, and felt like calling attention to this fact.  As well as the fact that no man has the right to call any woman a "whore" because he is more than likely a much bigger whore who has had much more exposure to "things" than the woman he is calling a whore.  If it's not okay for women, then it's not okay for you guys either.  That means keep it in your pants and don't even ask.
> 
> I guess, being a woman, I don't find referring to women as "whores" or as "dirty" to be very humorous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I think you're taking things a bit too seriously, Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some genuinely douchey, promiscuous men out there. No one's denying that, and they tend to get called out as such.
> 
> 
> However, I think we _*both*_ know that there are plenty of women out there who fit that bill as well. No, they aren't all "victims" of men either.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, they're just as valid targets to make fun of as anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think those women have emotional/mental issues and/or scars.  However, "spreading your seed" is normal behavior for men, so it is you guys who are the true whores.    True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some guys do, and some guys don't, just as some women do and some women don't. It depends upon the individual.
> 
> It doesn't always have to do with emotional issues either. Some people just aren't very bright, or don't care enough to be selective with regard to their partners. lol
> 
> Like I said, it depends upon the individual. It's not an attack on "all women."
> 
> It was just a joke at the expense of certain women who make a point of behaving a certain way.
Click to expand...


Okay, we should probably nix this conversation here.  You can private message me if you want to talk about it more.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There actually quite a few of these things out there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys have serious issues!    Why on earth would anyone want to go down there when there is menstruation blood?
> 
> I wouldn't allow it.  I would say no, you are not doing that.  For one thing, it would be kind of embarrassing for me, and for another thing, it's just really gross and messy.  I don't know if I would ever want to kiss that guy again after THAT.  What ELSE does he want to put in his mouth?
Click to expand...

Why? Red Wings.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There actually quite a few of these things out there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys have serious issues!    Why on earth would anyone want to go down there when there is menstruation blood?
> 
> I wouldn't allow it.  I would say no, you are not doing that.  For one thing, it would be kind of embarrassing for me, and for another thing, it's just really gross and messy.  I don't know if I would ever want to kiss that guy again after THAT.  What ELSE does he want to put in his mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Red Wings.
Click to expand...


Yup.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There actually quite a few of these things out there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys have serious issues!    Why on earth would anyone want to go down there when there is menstruation blood?
> 
> I wouldn't allow it.  I would say no, you are not doing that.  For one thing, it would be kind of embarrassing for me, and for another thing, it's just really gross and messy.  I don't know if I would ever want to kiss that guy again after THAT.  What ELSE does he want to put in his mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Red Wings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
Click to expand...


Ack!  Stop!!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>





ChrisL said:


>



These ones keep coming up blacked out for some reason.


----------



## Rikurzhen

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So were mine!    Did you thank them yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't thank mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll thank the "manpygs" one. Happy, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't agree with it, and I don't think it's all that funny either.  I'm not angry about it either, and I DO have a sense of humor, but I want to make a point here.  If some women act like whores it's more than likely because some guy was begging her and wouldn't leave her alone about having sex with him, and then when she finally gives in to his incessant whining because SHE feels bad, he turns around and calls her a whore.
> 
> This is quite common place among men, and although this a joke thread, I'm in a "mood" today, and felt like calling attention to this fact.  As well as the fact that no man has the right to call any woman a "whore" because he is more than likely a much bigger whore who has had much more exposure to "things" than the woman he is calling a whore.  If it's not okay for women, then it's not okay for you guys either.  That means keep it in your pants and don't even ask.
> 
> I guess, being a woman, I don't find referring to women as "whores" or as "dirty" to be very humorous.
Click to expand...


You're wrong. Women have this tendency to shift blame onto men. Women make choices for themselves, they're not always reacting to men. Some women like to have sex with a lot of men because it makes them feel desired and powerful and beautiful.

Different standards apply to men than to women because men are different than women.  It's really as simple as that.


----------



## Darlene

penwings and penlings


----------



## Darlene

who gets this?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Darlene said:


> who gets this?



I do. Then again, however, I _am_ kind of a giant nerd.


----------



## Darlene

Practice Safe Cooking With This Condom Recipe Book  Favorite 



Tags

books
cooking
condoms
Japan
recipe
what
fail nation
 Via: Happy Place
325 91
Share:   - 
Share on twitter Share on google_plusone_share Share on pinterest_share Share on stumbleupon Share on reddit Share on email
Kyosuke Kagami's book entitled _Condom Meals I Want to Make for You_ promises to show you all number of stuffed foods and ways you can incorporate a little rubber into your cooking. We know, it's everything you've asked for. You're welcome.


----------



## Darlene




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These ones keep coming up blacked out for some reason.
Click to expand...


I can still see them, but it says "click here to see full resolution."  It's probably just because website they came from blocks them.


----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So were mine!    Did you thank them yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't thank mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll thank the "manpygs" one. Happy, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't agree with it, and I don't think it's all that funny either.  I'm not angry about it either, and I DO have a sense of humor, but I want to make a point here.  If some women act like whores it's more than likely because some guy was begging her and wouldn't leave her alone about having sex with him, and then when she finally gives in to his incessant whining because SHE feels bad, he turns around and calls her a whore.
> 
> This is quite common place among men, and although this a joke thread, I'm in a "mood" today, and felt like calling attention to this fact.  As well as the fact that no man has the right to call any woman a "whore" because he is more than likely a much bigger whore who has had much more exposure to "things" than the woman he is calling a whore.  If it's not okay for women, then it's not okay for you guys either.  That means keep it in your pants and don't even ask.
> 
> I guess, being a woman, I don't find referring to women as "whores" or as "dirty" to be very humorous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Women have this tendency to shift blame onto men. Women make choices for themselves, they're not always reacting to men. Some women like to have sex with a lot of men because it makes them feel desired and powerful and beautiful.
> 
> Different standards apply to men than to women because men are different than women.  It's really as simple as that.
Click to expand...


Who asked you?  And you are wrong, as usual.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL

The resemblance is amazing!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> The resemblance is amazing!


----------



## Iceweasel

Mertex said:


>


Those bastards. It used to say "Welcome to Washington".


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> The resemblance is amazing!



You know it's true Gath!    They could be brothers!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The resemblance is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's true Gath!    They could be brothers!
Click to expand...


Pff. I *wish* the Pope could shoot lightning out of his fingers and choke people to death with his mind.

That would be awesome!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

lol


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen

Vigilante said:


>



How much of a geek am I when I look at this and begin to marvel at the brain development of horses? Look at how the horse lifts its front legs and then actually kicks off with the hind legs. Pretty well developed brain to tackle such a complex move.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen

Vigilante said:


>



WTF is that going to like like when she's old, saggy and wrinkled?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Peninsula High, class of 2015.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is that going to like like when she's old, saggy and wrinkled?
Click to expand...


She is probably a model, and it's probably a temporary tattoo.    Most women who make their living by modeling would not mark up their bodies like that because it limits their opportunities.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>



GO REF! 

LOL


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  Everybody was Kung Fu fighting!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Well, you know how the old saying goes!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



That is so weird.    She must really love her pup.


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



Don't let the triple boob girl see that!!!  OMG!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you know how the old saying goes!!!
Click to expand...


I actually don't think I'm familiar with that one.


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the triple boob girl see that!!!  OMG!
Click to expand...


Chris.... there are 4 of them!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you know how the old saying goes!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think I'm familiar with that one.
Click to expand...


That they are vicious killers, of course!!!  






J/K.  Really I was just thinking "doing it like rabbits."    This one just isn't very particular I guess.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the triple boob girl see that!!!  OMG!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris.... there are 4 of them!
Click to expand...


I know but if triple boob sees them, she'll want to add another boob to her collection.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you know how the old saying goes!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think I'm familiar with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That they are vicious killers, of course!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K.  Really I was just thinking "doing it like rabbits."    This one just isn't very particular I guess.
Click to expand...


Ah. I get it. 

I was thinking there was some crazy saying about rabbits raping cats that I'd never heard of.


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the triple boob girl see that!!!  OMG!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris.... there are 4 of them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but if triple boob sees them, she'll want to add another boob to her collection.
Click to expand...


You do know that there actually is a fairly pretty young woman with 3 boobs that makes porno films..... Sorry I can't post a picture or


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you know how the old saying goes!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think I'm familiar with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That they are vicious killers, of course!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K.  Really I was just thinking "doing it like rabbits."    This one just isn't very particular I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. I get it.
> 
> I was thinking there was some crazy saying about rabbits raping cats that I'd never heard of.
Click to expand...


Rape rabbits! OMG!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the triple boob girl see that!!!  OMG!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris.... there are 4 of them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but if triple boob sees them, she'll want to add another boob to her collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that there actually is a fairly pretty young woman with 3 boobs that makes porno films..... Sorry I can't post a picture or
Click to expand...


That's okay.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Sneaky little buggers, aren't they? lol


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Do NOT interrupt the bunny when he is in the middle of a kill!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I'll bet that guy soiled his white pants!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Hope he had a safe landing!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Mertex said:


>



The kind of person liable to put an angry boot through uncooperative computer screens?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kind of person liable to put an angry boot through uncooperative computer screens?
Click to expand...







Darn, I can't get this one to come out.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kind of person liable to put an angry boot through uncooperative computer screens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn, I can't get this one to come out.
Click to expand...


This one?






I like it! 

Don't forget this classic either! lol


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Ha-ha!  That's great!


----------



## ChrisL

Snickie!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Snickie!



_*MY EYES!!!!!











*_


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



She looks so bitchy whenever she thinks no one is watching.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Just a matter of time.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Just a matter of time.



Now I can't see your picture!


----------



## ChrisL

It's a bully goat!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Wow!  Talk about a fast recovery!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can't see your picture!
Click to expand...


Hmm... Any better now?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can't see your picture!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm... Any better now?
> 
> View attachment 32486
Click to expand...


  Oh, I've got to get me some of them!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath 

They NEED to come out with apple pie tampons!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath
> 
> They NEED to come out with apple pie tampons!






_"Shhhheeee'ssss my pumpkin pie!! Put a smile on your face... ten miles wide!!"_





That... That was how it went, right?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath
> 
> They NEED to come out with apple pie tampons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Shhhheeee'ssss my pumpkin pie!! Put a smile on your face... ten miles wide!!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That... That was how it went, right?
Click to expand...


Hmm.  Not sure.  I think it was "cherry" pie though.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath
> 
> They NEED to come out with apple pie tampons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Shhhheeee'ssss my pumpkin pie!! Put a smile on your face... ten miles wide!!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That... That was how it went, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Not sure.  I think it was "cherry" pie though.
Click to expand...


Pff... Nu uh. Didn't you get the memo?

*Everything* has to be pumpkin flavored this time of year!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



LOL


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks so bitchy whenever she thinks no one is watching.
Click to expand...


Excuse me, but THAT is what is known as a ****!


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


>



Every time I see that GIF, I ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



I swear, if I ever get a cat, I'm only going to be setting myself up for disappointment. There's no way in Hell most of them do all the crazy stuff you see on the internet. 

Knowing my luck, I'd probably wind up with something more like this little bastard.


----------



## ChrisL

Say what?


----------



## ChrisL

Aww, adorable bunny!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Looks about the same as Taylor Swift's new music video.


----------



## ChrisL

This dog is a BOSS!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Haha


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This guy LOVES his job!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I can't see this one.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see this one.
Click to expand...


Try it now.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante

Trying out for a DARWIN award!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Jackpot!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante

Another Darwin finalist!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Nap time!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Last one for me!  Nightie night!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen

Vigilante said:


>



I've heard of training dogs to be seeing eye dogs, but this is remarkable. I'd pay a million dollars to own this dog.


----------



## Wyld Kard

They need to eat too, don't they?


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

It really does look like him!


----------



## ChrisL

I really think he looks more like the dog.  Lol!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath

lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I already posted this!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> View attachment 32535



  Great question!  The maths are clever.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted this!
Click to expand...


I knew that pic looked familiar!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew that pic looked familiar!
Click to expand...


There are many times when I'm going to post a picture and I wonder if I've already posted it.  Lol!  There are so many, it gets hard to keep track of them all!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew that pic looked familiar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many times when I'm going to post a picture and I wonder if I've already posted it.  Lol!  There are so many, it gets hard to keep track of them all!
Click to expand...







First world problems!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



That's what you call "voluptuous."  Hee-hee!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew that pic looked familiar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many times when I'm going to post a picture and I wonder if I've already posted it.  Lol!  There are so many, it gets hard to keep track of them all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First world problems!
Click to expand...


I know, it's just terrible.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you call "voluptuous."  Hee-hee!
Click to expand...


He's got all the right curves and all the right places!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Rikurzhen

ChrisL said:


>



Now that's what I call high class living.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> View attachment 32535


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32535
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

If birds had arms . . .


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## skye




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  What a dummy!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

"I've got one!"






...






YOINK! 






"It's a big-ass shark!"


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



She looks like a bag of jelly beans!

Edit:  Or is that a he?  Kind of hard to tell.  Lol!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That looks like something my grammy would make!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I saw a guy once wearing cut-offs and high heels.  If he wants to dress like a woman, he could at least have some taste.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Was that Miley?!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That's almost happened on those to me a few times.  True story!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Don't you just hate it when this shit happens?


----------



## Vigilante

Germans....ROTFLMFAO!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

WTF is this?????


----------



## Vigilante

No wonder they did so well this year....teamwork shows!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That is just crazy!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Darwin Award Finalist!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Lol, yeah right!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Oh jeez!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Kitty doesn't want to share the limelight!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  That's a good one!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Lol!  Don't you guys WISH!


----------



## skye

funny ... but not really funny...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


>


^^^

I'm still trying to figure out how this happened.  It seems to defy gravity.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Brat monkey!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just crazy!
Click to expand...

 Men and women are different. You never see women doing crazy shit like this.


----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just crazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men and women are different. You never see women doing crazy shit like this.
Click to expand...


Some women are crazy too, but you're right, boys tend to take stupid risks for no apparent reason other than the thrill.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Nope, don't think so!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Ya think?


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Damn, if this doesn't look just like a THUG beating the shit out of another THUG!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet

Vigilante said:


>




some scary shit


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>



Nice.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



  That one is hilarious!  Love it!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>



Gheez. What the Hell was that, sudden onset heat-stroke?


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



Made you look!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## saveliberty

Mertex said:


>



I recognized Shaggy and Scooby right away.  Is that Daphine?


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recognized Shaggy and Scooby right away.  Is that Daphine?
Click to expand...


Daphne.    Sorry, it's the grammar nazi in me.


----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recognized Shaggy and Scooby right away.  Is that Daphine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daphne.    Sorry, it's the grammar nazi in me.
Click to expand...


Got my claw caught in the keyboard again.


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recognized Shaggy and Scooby right away.  Is that Daphine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daphne.    Sorry, it's the grammar nazi in me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got my claw caught in the keyboard again.
Click to expand...


  How many times do I have to tell you cats, stay away from the computer!


----------



## saveliberty

Seriously, I get no credit for typing hooman as a second language!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


>



They didn't tell you about day two for boys?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


>



Wishing someone had told you about seeds...


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't tell you about day two for boys?
Click to expand...


What would that be?


----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


>



Not as big as Dad will make if he doesn't grab you.  Note elbow to right.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't tell you about day two for boys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would that be?
Click to expand...


Let's just say he should be Forewarned...


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as big as Dad will make if he doesn't grab you.  Note elbow to right.
Click to expand...


Hmm.  I didn't notice that.


----------



## saveliberty

Manonthestreet said:


>



The second step is getting rid of ugly furniture!


----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


>



Just checking rumors you had a wiener.


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking rumors you had a wiener.
Click to expand...


Or to make sure he had been forewarned!  LOL!


----------



## Manonthestreet

saveliberty said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second step is getting rid of ugly furniture!
Click to expand...

Proper word is "vintage"...worth more that way.


----------



## saveliberty

Contemplating the meaning of wieners with out buns...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second step is getting rid of ugly furniture!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proper word is "vintage"...worth more that way.
Click to expand...


That 70's Show as awesome until Eric left.  It kind of sucked after that.  It used to be really funny though.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Gracie

Vigilante said:


>


She needs extra words:

"I'm fat, ugly, desperate for attention so don't fuck off and please keep staring."


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She needs extra words:
> 
> "I'm fat, ugly, desperate for attention so don't fuck off and please keep staring."
Click to expand...


She could at least work on her . . . personality?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Gracie

Vigilante said:


>


Dayum. Gee, thanks for the reminder of my own age, lol.


----------



## Gracie

Vigilante said:


>


That's sad.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Gracie said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum. Gee, thanks for the reminder of my own age, lol.
Click to expand...


Remember like it was yesterday, if you call yesterday 50 years ago!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Ahhhh!  A brony!    And he has a broner!


----------



## Vigilante

*MENS ROOM!*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



They all have the same teeth!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Rikurzhen

Vigilante said:


>



Much better than a husband.


----------



## Gracie

Oh that is AWFUL. That poor sloth!
Sigh. Guess I am done looking at this thread.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Lol!  I was just thinking, what if the one with the giant milk jugs is crazy?  Then the small-boobed girl would be your choice, correct?


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


>


 Getting rid of your spare tire.  Harder for some than others.


----------



## ChrisL

Mad Scientist said:


> View attachment 32697



I LOVE the Walking Dead.  New season this Sunday!  Yay!


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting rid of your spare tire.  Harder for some than others.
Click to expand...


Spare tires for men and muffin tops for women.


----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting rid of your spare tire.  Harder for some than others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spare tires for men and muffin tops for women.
Click to expand...

 Lower right hand corner:  Humorgasms?


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting rid of your spare tire.  Harder for some than others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spare tires for men and muffin tops for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lower right hand corner:  Humorgasms?
Click to expand...


  Got no idea.  I just copied it off google images.


----------



## ChrisL

You might have to be familiar with Beyonce to get this one!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  I was just thinking, what if the one with the giant milk jugs is crazy?  Then the small-boobed girl would be your choice, correct?
Click to expand...


I LOVE crazy!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## skye

Vigilante said:


>



Sweet kitty! He is not afraid at all!  go kitty go!!!!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

The Japanese have a weird sense of humor, although, this is funny!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

My "thanks" aren't showing up sometimes.  WTH?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That is really awesome.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Kitty hates the trampoline!


----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Kitty hates the trampoline!



Poor kitty is scared to death!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty hates the trampoline!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor kitty is scared to death!
Click to expand...


He looks like he might throw up.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Owls LOVE pets!


----------



## Vigilante

*"NO MORE CHOCOLATE GLAZED!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I wouldn't mind having a dog like that.  He looks like a stuffed animal.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Another Darwin Finalist!


----------



## Vigilante

Now, head of Security at the White House!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Catch the other cop LHFAO!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Now, head of Security at the White House!



  Looks like a contender!


----------



## April

Vigilante said:


> Now, head of Security at the White House!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April

​


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Jilted boyfriend?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

THAT would have killed a boy!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> THAT would have killed a boy!



Something like this?


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Jilted boyfriend?



OMG!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

LOL


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


> Jilted boyfriend?



Wtf?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

What I wouldn't give to do that!!!  That would be great!  Lol!


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

This kitty cares about conservation!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> What I wouldn't give to do that!!!  That would be great!  Lol!



Personally, I prefer the "direct" approach.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I wouldn't give to do that!!!  That would be great!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I prefer the "direct" approach.
Click to expand...


I think this guy forgot to put his shield thing on!    Whatever you call that thing!  

Yikes!  That looks pretty bad.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I wouldn't give to do that!!!  That would be great!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I prefer the "direct" approach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this guy forgot to put his shield thing on!    Whatever you call that thing!
> 
> Yikes!  That looks pretty bad.
Click to expand...


Youch!

Let's hope there was no one in that thing! lol

edit:

I think it's just called a "plow." 

If it's on a train, however, it's called a "cowcatcher," apparently.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I wouldn't give to do that!!!  That would be great!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I prefer the "direct" approach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this guy forgot to put his shield thing on!    Whatever you call that thing!
> 
> Yikes!  That looks pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youch!
> 
> Let's hope there was no one in that thing! lol
> 
> edit:
> 
> I think it's just called a "plow."
> 
> If it's on a train, however, it's called a "cowcatcher," apparently.
Click to expand...


Cow catcher?  I can only imagine why.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



They must have been trying to do a stunt that went wrong or something, or the guy on the motorcycle was drunk.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I wouldn't give to do that!!!  That would be great!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I prefer the "direct" approach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this guy forgot to put his shield thing on!    Whatever you call that thing!
> 
> Yikes!  That looks pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youch!
> 
> Let's hope there was no one in that thing! lol
> 
> edit:
> 
> I think it's just called a "plow."
> 
> If it's on a train, however, it's called a "cowcatcher," apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cow catcher?  I can only imagine why.
Click to expand...


I know, right?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Another Darwin Finalist!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

This idiot made the top ten of Darwin!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I wouldn't give to do that!!!  That would be great!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I prefer the "direct" approach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this guy forgot to put his shield thing on!    Whatever you call that thing!
> 
> Yikes!  That looks pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youch!
> 
> Let's hope there was no one in that thing! lol
> 
> edit:
> 
> I think it's just called a "plow."
> 
> If it's on a train, however, it's called a "cowcatcher," apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cow catcher?  I can only imagine why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, right?
Click to expand...


Hee hee!  That gets funnier each time I watch it!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Awww!!


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## April




----------



## Delta4Embassy

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like something my grammy would make!
Click to expand...


"Hey Honey, take my picture with this harmless whale shark. ...Honey? Where ya going?!"


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> LOL



   He would be SO sorry if that was me!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Kitty means business!!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He would be SO sorry if that was me!!!
Click to expand...


Lol. I can imagine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They're apparently a couple on YouTube who just goes back and forth endlessly pranking one another like that.


Seems kind of messed up if you ask me. To each their own though. lol



ChrisL said:


>



Ouch.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He would be SO sorry if that was me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. I can imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're apparently a couple on YouTube who just goes back and forth endlessly pranking one another like that.
> 
> 
> Seems kind of messed up if you ask me. To each their own though. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ouch.
Click to expand...


Ouch seems like an understatement!    That looks more like "call 9-1-1!"


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Hillary for President.  Run Cankles, run!    J/K of course!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

I totally want these as my desktop now.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> I totally want these as my desktop now.



  Pedobear?


----------



## WelfareQueen

Pedo bear is a little questionable.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Pedobear?





WelfareQueen said:


> Pedo bear is a little questionable.



What? Pedobear is freakin' hilarious!


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


>



Did I post this one already?  I think I did.  Oh well, it is SO cute it deserves an encore!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pedobear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pedo bear is a little questionable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? Pedobear is freakin' hilarious!
Click to expand...


In a dark and disturbing way, I suppose.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pedobear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pedo bear is a little questionable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? Pedobear is freakin' hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a dark and disturbing way, I suppose.
Click to expand...







So wrong.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pedobear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pedo bear is a little questionable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? Pedobear is freakin' hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a dark and disturbing way, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pedobear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pedo bear is a little questionable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? Pedobear is freakin' hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a dark and disturbing way, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







lol. J/K, of course.


----------



## ChrisL

Here you go Gath!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Here you go Gath!



Could be worse.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Gath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be worse.
Click to expand...


What's wrong with his eye?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

RUN AWAY!!! AHHH!!!








ChrisL said:


> What's wrong with his eye?



That's just the world devouring crazy seeping through.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> RUN AWAY!!! AHHH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with his eye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just the world devouring crazy seeping through.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Gath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be worse.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Nice.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
Click to expand...


I'm laughing my butt off here!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Oh deer!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Lol!  Look what I can do!


----------



## badman2

found on failious


----------



## April




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath 

Funny Walking Dead memes!!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Hmm.  Good question Michone.


----------



## April




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

That's just wrong.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Manonthestreet said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

You can't tell me you aren't imagining him singing it now too.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> You can't tell me you aren't imagining him singing it now too.



Ack!  That's terrible.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Ah, taking the cats for a leisurely stroll.  Such fun!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  OMG, they can make a sexual innuendo out of anything!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Okay, one more making fun of poor Lori.  Lol!  It was just too good to pass up!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>



"I might have just made a mistake..."

lol


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

new Ebola cure in the works..


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

I wish I could do that!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Lol!  That was a quick fight!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That reminds me of shake weight memes!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Lol!  I should try that with my bunny!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



LOL


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Delta4Embassy

Now that's comedy!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Delta4Embassy said:


> Now that's comedy!



At least Fox doesn't hire literal muppets to read the news.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Sgt_Gath said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's comedy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least Fox doesn't hire literal muppets to read the news.
Click to expand...


And your hand is where in the muppet?


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## saveliberty

Missing the obvious, "You didn't build that".


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> Missing the obvious, "You didn't build that".



I saw that one, but I thought it may be a little too obvious.


----------



## ChrisL

Wow!  That is kind of creepy.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  You that person/people could have lived through that?  That looks really bad.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

CREEPY!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



 Hey, there's a crazy one for you!  Lol!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



What in the hell?    I didn't realize that was a wrestling move.


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell?    I didn't realize that was a wrestling move.
Click to expand...


Let's hope his thumb didn't get stuck!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

He can't get in, but a guy with a KNIFE had NO PROBLEM!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That is a huge bunny!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

That has to hurt!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> That has to hurt!!!!



That is so cruel.  Lol!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

For those who don't know . . .


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I did that before except there was no diving board, and I hit my head on the pool deck, and bled all over the place.  Ouchie!


----------



## April




----------



## namvet

Vigilante said:


>



Vig you are GIFted


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## April

namvet said:


>


----------



## Rikurzhen

Vigilante said:


>



Rapist!!!!!


----------



## Rikurzhen

Vigilante said:


>


Stalker!!!!


----------



## Rikurzhen

Vigilante said:


>


Boys start being boys early in life.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Pants on the ground!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*LUNCH IS HERE!!!!!!*


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante

Do they look alike...or are they brothers from different mothers?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Bag Dog....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Entrepreneur!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante

Moonglows NEW avatar?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Liberal Meme!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*OW!!!!!!!*


----------



## Vigilante

*What's for Dinner?*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


>



I'm thinking this would be something a 15-year-old would think!


----------



## April




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Ebola blankets? I like it!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Beyond a shadow of a doubt, we do come back.... and then leave again!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*Don't Do Drugs!*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Drinking water in space....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


>


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Beyond a shadow of a doubt, we do come back.... and then leave again!



OMG!  It looks just like him!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



What a creative idea!


----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


>



Oh please God, no.  LOL!  Who would have him?


----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Wow!  Great stunt!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow

http://images.wildammo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/dirt-bike.gif


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Ah!  Men DO like high heels!  I knew it!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  That must be a very important text!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

*New Democratic voters going to the polling place!*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

What a shame, she appears to have been, at one time, a beautiful young woman...before she became a freak!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Last one of the night for me!  Stop watching that porn!    Obama sees you!


----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



Hmm.  I noticed the dog immediately.    You guys are pervs!  Lol!


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Isn't it great when people resemble their dogs?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



OMG!  That is the worst pucker butt I've ever seen!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  Oh my!  That is really bad.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

I've posted this before, maybe here, maybe elsewhere, but still .   Never fails!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Doggy hates bath time!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

God, can't this thing go any faster?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

This guy is ready for bath time!  Lol!  What a good boy!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



It took me closer to 10 seconds.  I guess I'm dead.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Things Bears Love

*Overweight Hikers*










*Fabric Stores (convenient camouflage)*










*Drunks*










*Wrestlers (more fun to maul)*










*Girl Scouts (defenses are easy to infiltrate, plus free cookies after mauling)*






*Emergency Exit Rows (more leg room)*






*Roller Coaster Photos*






*Slip & Slide*












*Petting Zoos*






*Boom Boxes (music for the slaughter)*






*Team Building Exercizes*


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That is so cool!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Truman123

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

I like capybaras.  I think they're cute.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Last one for me tonight!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen

Vigilante said:


>



I see stuff like this and I can't imagine a woman investing the time needed to perfect this trick and then film it. No matter how idiotic, some guy will be the best at it and take pride in that.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see stuff like this and I can't imagine a woman investing the time needed to perfect this trick and then film it. No matter how idiotic, some guy will be the best at it and take pride in that.
Click to expand...


That's because it's stupid and useless.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



How lucky he is that the croc let go!  He could have easily broken his neck or even decapitated him.  People who do that crap are so dumb.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Aww, the poor babies!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


>



Phew, glad I'm not a blonde.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Rikurzhen said:


>



Why didn't she just pull in the front way?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't she just pull in the front way?
Click to expand...


Because she's a blonde, duh . . . maybe you're a blonde too.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't she just pull in the front way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because she's a blonde, duh . . . maybe you're a blonde too.
Click to expand...


Well.. My roommates in Basic Training always did say that I "should've been born a blonde female."


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

I actually feel kind of bad for laughing at this one.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Geez!  He's mean.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Liberals couldn't live without welfare.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I'd probably turn down an invitation to a barbecue at his place!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

Guess who came for dinner!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Money can't buy love?.....BULSHIT, It can buy whatever you want to call it!




Gabe Newell. Net worth 1.5 Billion


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

One Wonders.....Woman.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Sorry...No AFTER picture!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Money can't buy love?.....BULSHIT, It can buy whatever you want to call it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabe Newell. Net worth 1.5 Billion



  He looks like Humpty Dumpty.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



OMG!    Where'd his bum go?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I don't get it.  Knives?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Naughty dog!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it.  Knives?
Click to expand...


Surprise her with murder, duh!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it.  Knives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surprise her with murder, duh!
Click to expand...


 That's not a very nice surprise!!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

Thinks it's a lawn mower.....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Registered Democrat.....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



This gives new meaning to "public restroom."


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



What body part is that?  Is that a hip bone?    That looks nasty!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



No wonder why bullshit travels so fast.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



What is it?


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it?
Click to expand...


Maybe the cartoon version will give it away....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the cartoon version will give it away....
Click to expand...


That is one poor ugly creature!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Ewwww.  She looks crazy.  Hey, you said you liked them crazy.  Maybe you should give her a call?    J/K!  Lol!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I used to live on a lake, and there were car boats that would sometimes go for rides on our lake.  They were not nearly as fast as that, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

What a great idea for a costume!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Pimping even after death.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard

Vigilante said:


>


Rude awakening!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard

Vigilante said:


>


Maybe someday they will have a "dream" where they will learn how to spell correctly.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

Drones...can be fun!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Darwin Winner!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante

No, I'm good with this one!


----------



## Vigilante

The very definition of "Snookered"!!!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  I had no idea that Mr. Spock was so naughty!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

My rabbit does this all the time!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> View attachment 33630


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Wow!  This is creepy!  Lol.  What in the hell kind of baby has all that hair?  A gorilla baby?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

I wonder, does it work with cell phones too?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

This must be a ME delicacy.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

OMG!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Wow!  This is creepy!  Lol.  What in the hell kind of baby has all that hair?  A gorilla baby?



Why on Earth would anyone want to shave a baby's pubes?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> OMG!



Still doesn't explain why she tried to deep throat the baby's fist in the first place.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  This is creepy!  Lol.  What in the hell kind of baby has all that hair?  A gorilla baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why on Earth would anyone want to shave a baby's pubes?
Click to expand...


I don't think babies have pubes!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still doesn't explain why she tried to deep throat the baby's fist in the first place.
Click to expand...


I know it.  Why is she trying to eat the baby's arm?


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Lol!  That is awesome!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I just posted this one last night, I think.


----------



## Czernobog

Happy Halloween:


----------



## namvet

happy Halloween


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Czernobog

Wildcard said:


>


...ouch...that's kinda harsh.  Remember, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  I'm quite certain that woman is considered beautiful to someone.  I would also remind you that during the raphaelian period of the Impressionists that rubenesque women were actually considered quite desirable:












​A few examples.  Just sayin...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Okay.  Thanks for the great advice.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

No, you dumbass, I asked for Devil's Food!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Heh. Good old Warhammer 40k.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Last one for me!  Nightie night!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen

Vigilante said:


>



TV has gone to crap for my generation. Why can't we have good quality T&A shows like this?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen

Vigilante said:


>


Nice rebar on that left column. What did they do, just stack bricks, one on top of the other?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante

Australia' 5th richest woman, worth an estimated $960 milliom


----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## saveliberty

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Is it bad that I can follow the logic here?


----------



## Wyld Kard

Lord of the flies.


----------



## April

saveliberty said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I can follow the logic here?
Click to expand...


----------



## April

Wildcard said:


> Lord of the flies.



omg...LOL...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April

LMFAO! ​


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  Love that!  Perfect jail attire!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Rikurzhen

Vigilante said:


>



Can you beat this one though? The dude wore a t-shirt with his own mugshot on the front while posing for a new mugshot.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  That's not a high five!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Too soon?


----------



## namvet

1960 AD


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Too soon?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*Evolution of FEMALE PITCHING!*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Spotted in Colorado!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*World's DUMBEST Politician!!!*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

OOPS!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Darwin Semi-Finalist!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

What has been seen...Can not be unseen!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Oh, how cute, safe sex!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



The zebra was like, ewww, she tastes terrible!


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Bet THIS scared the shit out of more that a few Trick or Treaters!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Looking for a few DemocRATS!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

KARMA...is a BITCH!!!!


----------



## April

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante

Thanksgiving is coming....they KNOW!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Soccer practice?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante

AngelsNDemons said:


>



In this case, happiness is NOT a wet pussy!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Oh...SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

I'm impressed!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  Ten hours walking in a diaper didn't end up so well.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

This guy MAY have Obola on his hand!!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## April




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Oh, how cute is this?  Look how happy the baby looks!


----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## ChrisL

I remember when this was on the news.  This dumb ass was trying to take a selfie.  The guy kicked him and saved his life, because there was a big piece of metal sticking out that would have decapitated him.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

This was a great movie.  In Bruges.  Dark humor.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  It really does look the same!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



OMG!  That is so weird.  It looks just like troll face.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

It's a zombie prank by an amputee!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen

Vigilante said:


>



The best stores? Those with man-chairs near the dressing rooms.


----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best stores? Those with man-chairs near the dressing rooms.
Click to expand...


  Oh come on, these men are loving life!


----------



## ChrisL

Motivational meme for today.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Even BATMAN downsized in this economy!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Assistant Obola Czar in Pink!


----------



## Vigilante

*WHY?????*


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  Cute!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Some girls are ......


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>





That reminds me of this meme.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Some girls are ......



Stupid?


----------



## Vigilante

*HOW TRUE!!!!*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  Classy!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Scare the shit out of me, on a dark night!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Is this racist?


----------



## Vigilante

Never changed clothes since S.F. 1966!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Well, technically she drank, but didn't drive!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

*WHAT did he just say?*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> *WHAT did he just say?*



He's no Confucius, that's for sure!


----------



## ChrisL

Nightie night!


----------



## Rikurzhen

Vigilante said:


>



I hate when that happens.


----------



## Vigilante

Rikurzhen said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when that happens.
Click to expand...


I should be so lucky! LOLOL!


----------



## gtopa1

That's NAUGHTY!!!!

Greg


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> That's NAUGHTY!!!!
> 
> Greg



Funny though!


----------



## April




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Alex.




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Oh, look at how cute this bunny is!!!  Look at his little feet and legs!  I love him!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Maybe Stubbs should run for president too?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

First Camera Phone!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Batman has STEPPED UP!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*HONEY!.......You SURE Obuma is in the 4th Escalade?*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*Must be mating season!*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

If this doesn't make you smile, yer a pruneface.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  I love these guys, but . . .


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen

At precisely 11:11 a.m. each Veterans Day (Nov. 11), the sun’s rays pass through the ellipses of the five Armed Services pillars to form a perfect solar spotlight over a mosaic of The Great Seal of the United States.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen

When men live without a woman in the house. Guy puts his house up for sale.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Self portrait!... I like to cook!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

People who live in glass houses......


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Looks like somebody is excited to be on TV!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That's from one of my favorite shows!  It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.  That show is a riot!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Another one from "It's Always Sunny . . . "


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie

Vigilante said:


>


Thats a damn good idea!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie

Vigilante said:


>


That is awful!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



When will fat people learn that they can't kick high?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Accurate.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I've seen that before.  The dumb snake bit himself.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

It's not just white people though!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


>



I think maybe the gorilla dances better than some of the humans.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

The 11 Most Incredible Moments In "Dad Reflex" History
















Supposedly, my father actually had a moment like this of his own when I was a toddler. 

I jumped out of a shopping cart at a local Winn-Dixie, and he managed to catch me by the foot with my head just inches from hitting the ground.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Turtles want to be fast!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Lol!  Cute!  

Nightie night!


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

Doesn't fits, sits anyway.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard

Vigilante said:


>


Cool pic!  I already posted that one.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Votto




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Oh man, that must have really hurt.  I'm surprised they don't get more seriously injured more often to be honest.  I adore figure skating though, especially pairs.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie

Vigilante said:


>


omg...that one made me think of a few posters here at USMB. LOL


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Gracie

Vigilante said:


>


Well hell. Another member of USMB IMMEDIATELY popped in to mind, lol.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Oh look!  It's Nicki Minaj, showing off her dance moves for her new music video!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## percysunshine

Vigilante said:


>




I bet you could sell that to Aaronleland.

.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

Elizabeth Joke-ahontus.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>



One bad mofo. lol


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Gracie

percysunshine said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you could sell that to Aaronleland.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Calling aaronleland, calling aaronleland.


----------



## Gracie

Vigilante said:


>


Another one for aaronleland


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Votto




----------



## Gracie

Votto said:


>


Sad, cuz its true. Fickle humans. And some folks wonder why I love animals more than I do humans.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie

Vigilante said:


>


That is spellbinding, lol.


----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That sucks!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



He won't be able to get away with that for long!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  WTH?!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

I can't tell if the kitty is loving the bunny, or if he's feeling hungry!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Flakey and Asslapse discussing the latest DemocRAT strategy!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Wow!  Looks like he came very close to hitting his face on the deck.  He would have totally been wrecked!


----------



## Wyld Kard

That's some serious muffin top.  

Maybe she needs a crowbar to get the rest of her fat ass in those tight shorts.


----------



## Votto

Be honest, which ass did you notice first?


----------



## ChrisL

Votto said:


> Be honest, which ass did you notice first?


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


> That's some serious muffin top.
> 
> Maybe she needs a crowbar to get the rest of her fat ass in those tight shorts.



  God almighty, cover that shit up!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



LOL


----------



## Votto




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Votto




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Do you think that's a real suicide bombing?


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  How cute!


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that's a real suicide bombing?
Click to expand...


Yes indeed I do... just another POS muslim terrorist GONE!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that's a real suicide bombing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes indeed I do... just another POS muslim terrorist GONE!
Click to expand...


That is so messed up!


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that's a real suicide bombing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes indeed I do... just another POS muslim terrorist GONE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so messed up!
Click to expand...


Even more messed up are the HUNDREDS of shitbags that are willing to do that just to kill other people that they have no knowledge of!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that's a real suicide bombing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes indeed I do... just another POS muslim terrorist GONE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so messed up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even more messed up are the HUNDREDS of shitbags that are willing to do that just to kill other people that they have no knowledge of!
Click to expand...


Those two guys near the cart should have split as soon as they saw that shady looking Muslim.  Living in a place like that, I would like to think I would be on the watch for sketchy people like that.


----------



## Vigilante

IMPOSSIBLE, but funny as hell!


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that's a real suicide bombing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes indeed I do... just another POS muslim terrorist GONE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so messed up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even more messed up are the HUNDREDS of shitbags that are willing to do that just to kill other people that they have no knowledge of!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those two guys near the cart should have split as soon as they saw that shady looking Muslim.  Living in a place like that, I would like to think I would be on the watch for sketchy people like that.
Click to expand...


Chris, that's how they all look!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that's a real suicide bombing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed I do... just another POS muslim terrorist GONE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so messed up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even more messed up are the HUNDREDS of shitbags that are willing to do that just to kill other people that they have no knowledge of!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those two guys near the cart should have split as soon as they saw that shady looking Muslim.  Living in a place like that, I would like to think I would be on the watch for sketchy people like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris, that's how they all look!
Click to expand...


Lol!  I know that, but they way he was just standing there in the middle of the street would have been suspicious for me.  I would wonder what he was doing, unless that's common in the Middle East, Lol.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed I do... just another POS muslim terrorist GONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so messed up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even more messed up are the HUNDREDS of shitbags that are willing to do that just to kill other people that they have no knowledge of!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those two guys near the cart should have split as soon as they saw that shady looking Muslim.  Living in a place like that, I would like to think I would be on the watch for sketchy people like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris, that's how they all look!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I know that, but they way he was just standing there in the middle of the street would have been suspicious for me.  I would wonder what he was doing, unless that's common in the Middle East, Lol.
Click to expand...


I believe he was taking his VERY LAST DUMP!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

A Franco selfie!


----------



## ChrisL

I might have posted this one before.  I can't remember.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A Franco selfie!



  He needs to work out with heavier weights I think!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Votto




----------



## Vigilante

Pogo would go crazy!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

Anthony lives here!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Good grief!  I have to wonder if some of this stuff is real.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



My rabbit chases his tail if I touch it sometimes.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## paperview

In the spirit of Thanks giving

This one just make me butterball happy


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## BlackSand




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Votto

For the last time, smoking pot does absolutely no brain damage.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


>



Am I missing something here?  Where's the funny?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I don't get this one either.  Is it just me?  Maybe I'm just a dummy?


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something here?  Where's the funny?
Click to expand...

Take a look at the micro (Euronews)


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something here?  Where's the funny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a look at the micro (Euronews)
Click to expand...


I must be dumb, because I still don't get it.  I'm also not familiar with Euronews or much about the EU either.


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something here?  Where's the funny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a look at the micro (Euronews)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must be dumb, because I still don't get it.  I'm also not familiar with Euronews or much about the EU either.
Click to expand...

Isis:
http://www.northwesthorizons.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/ShababFlag.svg_.png


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something here?  Where's the funny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a look at the micro (Euronews)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must be dumb, because I still don't get it.  I'm also not familiar with Euronews or much about the EU either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isis:
> http://www.northwesthorizons.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/ShababFlag.svg_.png
Click to expand...


I'm thinking it's supposed to be funny in an ironic way though.  Am I right?


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get this one either.  Is it just me?  Maybe I'm just a dummy?
Click to expand...


Rowling wrote the Harry Potter series and is joking about killing off her characters ... George Martin wrote Game of Thrones.

"Summer Child" is a way of saying she didn't kill off near as many characters as he did ... And in a much more gruesome manner.

.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get this one either.  Is it just me?  Maybe I'm just a dummy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rowling wrote the Harry Potter series and is joking about killing off her characters ... George Martin is the writer of Game of Thrones.
> 
> "Summer Child" is a way of saying she didn't kill off near as many characters as he did ... And in a much more gruesome manner.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Oh, well that explains why I didn't get it.  I was never into either.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Sgt_Gath said:


>



George R.R. Martin (the guy who writes Game of Thrones) is *notorious* for killing off major characters in his books. 

It's almost a running joke that, if you like anyone on the show, they're pretty much guaranteed to die horribly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*SPOILERS!!!*


----------



## BlackSand

Sgt_Gath said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George R.R. Martin (the guy who writes Game of Thrones) is *notorious* for killing off major characters in his books.
> 
> It's almost a running joke that, if you like anyone on the show, they're pretty much guaranteed to die horribly.
Click to expand...


The "bloody wedding" was a mass murder of major characters ... I was like ...

 ... You didn't just do that!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## BlackSand




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something here?  Where's the funny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a look at the micro (Euronews)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must be dumb, because I still don't get it.  I'm also not familiar with Euronews or much about the EU either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isis:
> http://www.northwesthorizons.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/ShababFlag.svg_.png
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it's supposed to be funny in an ironic way though.  Am I right?
Click to expand...

Something like this. That is why I put it in the funny pictures thread.


----------



## BlackSand




----------



## BlackSand




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Votto




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Why does it look like she has a penis?  Or is that a he?  It's so hard to tell!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Judicial review

Vigilante said:


>


I'd still do her


----------



## Vigilante

natrualgas said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd still do her
Click to expand...


She's 15!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I almost bought one of those this past summer.


----------



## Judicial review

Vigilante said:


> natrualgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd still do her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's 15!
Click to expand...

I always check id.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Happy Thanksgiving, everybody!


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alex.




----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


>



  I've seen that gif before, but never with the pumpkin pie.  Lol!  Cute!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  So cute!  Some of these really capture the animals' personalities.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



You know what?  I like bacon and I like turkey, but I just don't think that looks very appetizing.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Votto




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet

ChrisL said:


>



Get much better deals on Christmas eve....... black friday is for dumping product they cant otherwise sell


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

My basement!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> View attachment 34491



Is that before or after Thanksgiving?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that before or after Thanksgiving?
Click to expand...


I'm guessing after. Heehee.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that before or after Thanksgiving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing after. Heehee.
Click to expand...


Well the beer won't help him!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that before or after Thanksgiving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing after. Heehee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the beer won't help him!
Click to expand...







But think of all the cool tricks he'll be able to do! LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that before or after Thanksgiving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing after. Heehee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the beer won't help him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But think of all the cool tricks he'll be able to do! LOL
Click to expand...


He looks like he's ready to explode or something!     Thar he blows!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## BlackSand




----------



## Alex.




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie

Found this on twitter with the hashtag #supportofficerwilson


----------



## Vigilante

*DON'T do DRUGS!!!*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  I can't say that I blame her.  That guy is so MEAN!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Yuck!    Some people are going to need to get a mirror for Christmas!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That was an extra springy spring board!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That is freaking me out!    Lol!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Never in a million years would you catch me doing something that!    I hate heights!  I would be clinging to that pole and crying like a baby, unable to move.  Someone would have to pry my hands off.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Harvard graduate.....


----------



## ChrisL

This one is kind of stupid, but funny to me!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I feel bad for laughing, but it's funny dammit!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Last one for me!  I'm sleepy!  Nightie night!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Votto

82
0
0
- See more at: Funny Pictures Quotes Pics Photos Images. Videos of Really Very Cute animals.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Oh, what a cheerful looking bunch.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Ha, ha, ha!  I love that one!    Instant karma.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



No kidding.  It's freezing here in the winter!  Blah!


----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante

Just a little road rage.....


----------



## Vigilante

Perhaps one more road rage....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Mexican firefighter cools cat with a bottle of water saved from hell fire!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Mexican firefighter cools cat with a bottle of water saved from hell fire!



Poor kitty!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I don't like this one.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Darwin finalist!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Elephants love dancing!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

*BACON!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie

Vigilante as KING of funny pics for usmb!!! 
Thank you, darlin'!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie

Vigilante said:


>


Oh, he would be sleeping with one eye open FOREVER.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

What you do to LOOTERS!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> What you do to LOOTERS!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Ha, ha, ha!  They're like Pinky and The Brain!  Joe Biden would be Pinky of course!


----------



## Vigilante

THAT can't be real!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*Give ME a HIGH ONE!!!!*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

2 Year Time Lapse on a Sand Dune in the Sahara Desert


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie

Vigilante said:


>


aaronleland lol


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## aaronleland

Gracie said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland lol
Click to expand...


No. I won't make that my new sig.


----------



## Gracie

aaronleland said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I won't make that my new sig.
Click to expand...

I didn't call you for that. I thought you might be turned on with his fairylike tippytoe dance.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Votto




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Votto




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Votto




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Miley's INFLUENCE is everywhere!


----------



## Vigilante

She forgot about the bike!


----------



## Vigilante

DON'T EAT fermented pumpkins!


----------



## Vigilante

NOT gonna happen!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Word's to LIVE by!!!


----------



## Vigilante

Buffalo, N.Y.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Meeerrrly Chisssmus!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Pants UP!.....Oh my!!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

He's studying brain surgery!


----------



## Vigilante

I have a feeling that this is a potential DARWIN moment!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*Don't Shoot me Dead, I got my hands above my head !!!*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Fascinating!    I'm always interested in these types of things.  Isn't it funny the things that could make people think you were loopy?


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Why not just stand?


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



One would have to be like Inspector Gadget!  That's a cruel joke!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I think someone might have posted this one before, but oh well, it's cute.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

LOL


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


> Pants UP!.....Oh my!!!!!



She should just take 'em off entirely. Looks like they're slowing her down anyway.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pants UP!.....Oh my!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should just take 'em off entirely. Looks like they're slowing her down anyway.
Click to expand...


Bad, Sgt Gath, bad!  Down boy, down!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pants UP!.....Oh my!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should just take 'em off entirely. Looks like they're slowing her down anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad, Sgt Gath, bad!  Down boy, down!
Click to expand...


Ya can't blame a guy for tryin'!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  Funny!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Gross.    I don't think I'd let an animal lick my baby's face.  Lol!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  That's awesome!  Lol!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

Too bad, I have to work tomorrow too.  Oh, woe is me!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



  Excellent!  That baby looks just like the Michelin man.


----------



## BlackSand




----------



## namvet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Yes it's RACIST, but funny as all get out!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Another RACIST cartoon....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante

The unknown Corgi....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Happiness is.....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

The ORIGINAL "Hot Dog!"


----------



## Vigilante

Never to be seen again.....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Another RACIST cartoon....



Racist?  I love this cartoon.  It tells the truth, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  Wow!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Hmm.  Why would a zombie be at an ATM machine?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Someone KEYED this car!


----------



## Gracie

Love the raccoon dancing, lol.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie

Vigilante said:


>


I damn sure did! Both times!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Bill Angel

Sgt_Gath said:


> View attachment 34822


Stupid people don't read or else ignore warning labels, like the ones on cigarettes.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

NO!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Original 1939 "MONOPLY"


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bill Angel




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## BlackSand




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante

IRONIC!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

THAT FACE.... Fill his bowl, stupid!....Who says they don't TALK to you!


----------



## Vigilante

THIS is just NOT RIGHT!


----------



## Vigilante

Possible DARWIN finalist!


----------



## Vigilante

The BONE burglar!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

When she says "O", you've made your point!


----------



## Vigilante

Still a SECRET!


----------



## Vigilante

Dummy, it WON'T FIT!


----------



## Vigilante

Monica APPROVED!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Close the fridge, she's upstairs!


----------



## Vigilante

Jake FINALLY wins at SOMETHING!


----------



## Vigilante

I DARE YOU to FRISK me!!!! BITCH!


----------



## Vigilante

SHE put it up...YOU get to clean it!


----------



## Vigilante

Damn, I don't see East Cupcake listed!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Ronald turned 50....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Enough said...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Stairway to Heaven?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

$214,200,000.00...Who said DRUGS DON'T PAY!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

How to make a Christmas a 10 year old will NEVER forget!


----------



## Vigilante

The beginning of Global Warming!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

You did say "Butcher Shop"...didn't you?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Some of the young women Cosby assaulted at Heffner's in 1975!


----------



## Vigilante

I don't have to BEG, do I?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Those fingers can KILL!


----------



## Vigilante

Your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## Vigilante

Tattoo's are so YESTERDAY!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

RICH is GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Chuck couldn't remember a better party, he couldn't even find his way home!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Mural from B.J. Clinton's office in Harlem......


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante

This is how you perform the Heimlich Maneuver on an Amazon!


----------



## Vigilante

ALMOST a Darwin WINNER!


----------



## Vigilante

She followed me home...Can I keep her?


----------



## Vigilante

OWS in training....


----------



## Vigilante

Thank you, the GREATEST GENERATION!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Separated at birth?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## BlackSand

Darkwind said:


> View attachment 34888


----------



## Vigilante

I see it finally happened!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



   That seems to be more and more true every day!


----------



## gtopa1




----------



## ChrisL

What the hell Mr. Huxtable?!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



Control Alt Delete, quick!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Votto




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

MAD CRABBIE!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Eww, gross.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*WANT!!!!*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I've seen this as a bumper sticker before except it said "terrorist hunting permit."  That's clever!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I agree with the baby.


----------



## April




----------



## namvet




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Votto




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

You DON'T want to know what this muslim feast contains...but you can guess!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Welcome home....both of you!...... He STILL protects his soldier!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Liberal Sex Ed teacher!


----------



## Vigilante

Another Darwin candidate...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Liberal Sex Ed teacher!



Ewww.  Why?


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I always knew that's why you boys stole our Barbies!    Stop corrupting the Barbies!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

The real reason Russia has allowed the ruble-dollar exchange rate to spike so suddenly.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>


----------



## namvet

Vigilante said:


>



damned. they caught me again


----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante

Did you know a hair brush can kill?....A drive by brushing!.....Damn..TOUGH NEIGHBORHOOD!!!!


----------



## Vigilante

A drive by NERFING!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

YOU BASTARD!!!......YOU KILLED HOWEY!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>



Nice.


----------



## Iceweasel

"Does this bike make my ass look big?"


----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

And they LOST WW II!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Are you trying to blind us or something?


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



And Tom's is not too bad either.


----------



## ChrisL

I've got to hand it to dads.  They are resourceful!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Votto

INDEED!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Votto




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

How to Stretch the Last Two Chapters of The Hobbit Into 4 More Movies - Dorkly Post


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Not a picture, but hilarious either way regardless.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> How to Stretch the Last Two Chapters of The Hobbit Into 4 More Movies - Dorkly Post



Dorky is right.  I don't get it.    Why can't he touch his toes?  Why is that funny?


----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

In case you were wondering...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

NO, you can't outrun a BEAR!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to Stretch the Last Two Chapters of The Hobbit Into 4 More Movies - Dorkly Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dorky is right.  I don't get it.    Why can't he touch his toes?  Why is that funny?
Click to expand...


It has to do with the decision to make the Hobbit into three movies instead of one or two. 

The Lord of The Rings trilogy was three movies that were about two and a half to three hours each. That made sense though, because there were three books in the series, and they were all like 500 pages each.

Well... The Hobbit is only one book, and it's only like 200 pages long, but greedy studio execs decided to stretch it into three movies that were three hours long anyway.

That pissed a lot of people off, because they basically had to pad the story to ridiculous lengths to make it work.

The cartoon is basically making fun of that by coming up with ideas for stretching it into ANOTHER four movies. lol


----------



## April




----------



## Votto

Santa must have converted to Islam.................peace be upon him.


----------



## Votto




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to Stretch the Last Two Chapters of The Hobbit Into 4 More Movies - Dorkly Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dorky is right.  I don't get it.    Why can't he touch his toes?  Why is that funny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has to do with the decision to make the Hobbit into three movies instead of one or two.
> 
> The Lord of The Rings trilogy was three movies that were about two and a half to three hours each. That made sense though, because there were three books in the series, and they were all like 500 pages each.
> 
> Well... The Hobbit is only one book, and it's only like 200 pages long, but greedy studio execs decided to stretch it into three movies that were three hours long anyway.
> 
> That pissed a lot of people off, because they basically had to pad the story to ridiculous lengths to make it work.
> 
> The cartoon is basically making fun of that by coming up with ideas for stretching it into ANOTHER four movies. lol
Click to expand...


Oh, I see.    I only saw the first Lord of The Rings.  I also read one or more of the books for an elective course in college.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to Stretch the Last Two Chapters of The Hobbit Into 4 More Movies - Dorkly Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dorky is right.  I don't get it.    Why can't he touch his toes?  Why is that funny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has to do with the decision to make the Hobbit into three movies instead of one or two.
> 
> The Lord of The Rings trilogy was three movies that were about two and a half to three hours each. That made sense though, because there were three books in the series, and they were all like 500 pages each.
> 
> Well... The Hobbit is only one book, and it's only like 200 pages long, but greedy studio execs decided to stretch it into three movies that were three hours long anyway.
> 
> That pissed a lot of people off, because they basically had to pad the story to ridiculous lengths to make it work.
> 
> The cartoon is basically making fun of that by coming up with ideas for stretching it into ANOTHER four movies. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I see.    I only saw the first Lord of The Rings.  I also read one or more of the books for an elective course in college.
Click to expand...


Damn. That's a lot of reading for an elective course. 

Those are some long books!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to Stretch the Last Two Chapters of The Hobbit Into 4 More Movies - Dorkly Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dorky is right.  I don't get it.    Why can't he touch his toes?  Why is that funny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has to do with the decision to make the Hobbit into three movies instead of one or two.
> 
> The Lord of The Rings trilogy was three movies that were about two and a half to three hours each. That made sense though, because there were three books in the series, and they were all like 500 pages each.
> 
> Well... The Hobbit is only one book, and it's only like 200 pages long, but greedy studio execs decided to stretch it into three movies that were three hours long anyway.
> 
> That pissed a lot of people off, because they basically had to pad the story to ridiculous lengths to make it work.
> 
> The cartoon is basically making fun of that by coming up with ideas for stretching it into ANOTHER four movies. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I see.    I only saw the first Lord of The Rings.  I also read one or more of the books for an elective course in college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn. That's a lot of reading for an elective course.
> 
> Those are some long books!
Click to expand...


Yeah, to be honest, I really can't remember how many of the books I read or the stories at all.  Lol.  That was a long time ago, and I don't have the best of memories when it comes to some things.


----------



## Votto

*A Mother's Struggle.*
December
20
, Saturday | 1 comment



- See more at: Funny Pictures Quotes Pics Photos Images. Videos of Really Very Cute animals.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard

Poison Ivy has been a bad girl.


----------



## April

Dare ya not to laugh...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

LOL!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard

The question might be, how bad does she want it?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie

Sgt_Gath  You might wanna start a Funny Pic Thread Part 2 cuz this one is getting wonky every time I try to see pics. Page has a helluve time loading.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Gracie said:


> Sgt_Gath  You might wanna start a Funny Pic Thread Part 2 cuz this one is getting wonky every time I try to see pics. Page has a helluve time loading.



Yea... It's probably getting to be about that time, isn't it?


----------



## Vigilante

I thought she was dead...by the looks of her....soon!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> I thought she was dead...by the looks of her....soon!



Her arms are so veiny.


----------



## Gracie

It's lagging a lot.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Must have been damn cold!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath  You might wanna start a Funny Pic Thread Part 2 cuz this one is getting wonky every time I try to see pics. Page has a helluve time loading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea... It's probably getting to be about that time, isn't it?
Click to expand...


If you do that, you should probably ask the mods to close this one so people don't keep posting here.    Just a suggestion.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath  You might wanna start a Funny Pic Thread Part 2 cuz this one is getting wonky every time I try to see pics. Page has a helluve time loading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea... It's probably getting to be about that time, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you do that, you should probably ask the mods to close this one so people don't keep posting here.    Just a suggestion.
Click to expand...


Good idea.


----------



## April

*Thread Closed per OP's request.*


----------

